# Vorab-Beratung für neues Skylake-System



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2015)

*Vorab-Beratung für neues Skylake-System*

Eigentlich müsste ich nicht zwingend aufrüsten, aber irgendwie juckt es mich doch nach 3 Jahren ein neueres System zusammen zu stellen. Zwar noch nicht sofort - da will ich noch die Preisentwicklung weiter beobachten -, aber eine konkrete Vorstellung hätte ich da schon.

Anders als in der Vergangenheit werde ich wohl vom Midi-Format wegkommen und auf Mini-ITX umsteigen. Ich nutze eh nur ein DVD-Laufwerk, wozu also 2-3 weitere Schächte die eh nie gebraucht werden.

Bei der Gehäuseberatung durch Gamestar bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:

Die besten Gaming-Gehäuse - Drei Preisklassen, 14 Empfehlungen inklusive Mini-ITX - Seite 4 - GameStar

Das SilverStone Raven Z spricht mich hier besonders an, weil man es auch hochkant stellen kann.

Darin würde ich wohl einen i5-6600 betreiben wollen (ob der Standard-Kühler da noch reinpassen könnte?!). Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis die für mich wohl vernünftigste Wahl.

Was mir jetzt noch fehlt wären:
- ein Board mit DDR4-RAM-Unterstützung in geeigneter Größe
- DDR4-RAM (hier wäre die Frage welche Hz-Leistung am ehesten Sinn macht)
- ein kompatibles Netzteil. Glaube nicht dass ein Standard-NT (hab noch ein 500W-Teil von Sharkoon über) dort rein kann, wobei ich gelesen hab dass es theoretisch doch ginge wenn man keine 3,5"-HDD einsetzen will. Wäre die Frage ob das sehr aufwendig bzw. schwierig ist...

Das Slim-DVD-Laufwerk ist kein Problem, und ob meine GTX970 dort hineinpasst müsste ich im Nachhinein sehen, vorerst kann ich das neue System ja noch mit Onboard-Graka betreiben.

Allerdings frage ich mich wie in das Gehäuse eine normale PCI-E-Karte eingebaut werden soll. Erkenne auf der Rückseite gar keinen Steckplatz... ?!


----------



## Spassbremse (2. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Darin würde ich wohl einen i5-6500 betreiben wollen (ob der Standard-Kühler da noch reinpassen könnte?!). Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis die für mich wohl vernünftigste Wahl.



Nein! Finger weg vom 6500! Der wäre wohl keine gute Wahl:

Intel Core i5-6500, 5675C und 4690 im Test - ComputerBase

Der 6600 (auch ohne "K") ist in jeglicher Hinsicht die bessere Wahl, wegen den 10-20€ Mehrpreis solltest Du nicht knausern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein! Finger weg vom 6500! Der wäre wohl keine gute Wahl:
> 
> Intel Core i5-6500, 5675C und 4690 im Test - ComputerBase
> 
> Der 6600 (auch ohne "K") ist in jeglicher Hinsicht die bessere Wahl, wegen den 10-20€ Mehrpreis solltest Du nicht knausern.


Okay, den "Bremsen"-Tipp beherzige ich gern. Gefixt! 

Bleiben die Restfragen noch offen...


----------



## Spassbremse (2. November 2015)

Mit dem Bereich Mini-ITX habe ich persönlich leider null Erfahrungen, aber zum Thema DDR4:

2133er reicht völlig. Mit 3000er kann man wohl messbar ein paar Prozent mehr herauskitzeln, aber dafür ist das P/L-Verhältnis zu schlecht. 2400 u. 2666 Taktungen sind anscheinend kaum messbar. 
Außerdem unterstützen die H170-Boards afaik bislang ausschließlich den 2133 (wenn es sich um DDR4-Boards handelt, gibt ja auch welche, die noch DDR3 unterstützen).

Zum Thema Chipsatz: Da Du keinen K-Prozessor willst, reicht Dir vermutlich ein "H"-Chipsatz, auf den (teuren) "Z" kannst Du verzichten.


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2015)

https://www.caseking.de/silverstone-sst-rvz01b-raven-z-mini-itx-gehaeuse-schwarz-gesv-327.html

Ich glaube, sich das Hier mal anzuschauen ist auch recht Hilfreich, weil naja, die Gamestarbilder sind nicht gerade sehr gut in dem Bereich weil die nichts aussagen über das Innenleben
Ansonsten, als Alternative, was sagst denn zum Bitfenix Prodigy? das gibts in 2 Versionen und ich hab das auch mal für meine Cousine verbaut, das ist echt schön und gut verarbeitet und ansonsten musst mal schauen wie breit die Karte ist, ob das eine 2 oder 2,5 oder gar 3 Slot Karte ist, zumindest die 2 Slot macht keine Probleme und zumindest im dem Raven dürfte so ziemlich jede Karte reinpassen außer ein paar Exoten und so? Ich denke entweder nen Top Blower, die sind alle recht Flach, wobei ich da, generell, schauen würde ob die Push Pins hat, die sind eher fies zu montieren oder, ein Moment wo die Dinger mal Sinn ergeben: Eine Kompakt WaKü, die sind ja u.a. dafür gedacht das man keinen Platz über der CPU hat


----------



## Spassbremse (2. November 2015)

Hm, hat slb nicht auch die MSI GTX 970? Falls ja, dann ist die knapp 27cm lang, gut 13cm hoch und 2-Slot breit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2015)

Wasserkühlung wollte ich weniger, hab da keinerlei Erfahrung. Bleibe da lieber bei der Classic-Lösung. ^^

Das alternative Gehäuse schaue ich mir mal näher an, Danke für den Tipp.

Edit:
Näääättt! Sorry, das wird nix damit. Zu breit, passt nicht in das PC-Fach meines Schreibtischs. Aus genau diesem Grund hab ich das SilverStone in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, hat slb nicht auch die MSI GTX 970? Falls ja, dann ist die knapp 27cm lang, gut 13cm hoch und 2-Slot breit.


Nope, eine Asus Strix.


----------



## svd (2. November 2015)

Hmm, wenn du den PC sowieso unter, bzw. in den Tisch stellst, es dir also nicht an Platz auf dem Tisch mangelt
und du keinen dezenten kleinen PC im Wohnzimmer haben möchtest, würde ich vom Mini-ITX Format absehen.

Von dem Geld, dass dich ITX Komponenten mehr kosten, würde ich stattdessen einen schlanken Midi-Tower nehmen
und die Hardware dafür auf komplett "silent" trimmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn du den PC sowieso unter, bzw. in den Tisch stellst, es dir also nicht an Platz auf dem Tisch mangelt
> und du keinen dezenten kleinen PC im Wohnzimmer haben möchtest, würde ich vom Mini-ITX Format absehen.
> 
> Von dem Geld, dass dich ITX Komponenten mehr kosten, würde ich stattdessen einen schlanken Midi-Tower nehmen
> und die Hardware dafür auf komplett "silent" trimmen.


Naja, wo sollte es mehr kosten? Das Gehäuse ist jetzt nicht sooo teuer, wenn macht sich das nur am Board bemerkbar.

Und wie gesagt, für mich sind bis zu 3 leere Laufwerksschächte unnötig ungenutzter Raum. Deshalb wäre ich einem schlankeren Gehäuse nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, wo sollte es mehr kosten? Das Gehäuse ist jetzt nicht sooo teuer, wenn macht sich das nur am Board bemerkbar.
> 
> Und wie gesagt, für mich sind bis zu 3 leere Laufwerksschächte unnötig ungenutzter Raum. Deshalb wäre ich einem schlankeren Gehäuse nicht abgeneigt.



Wie weiter oben beschrieben, ich habe persönlich bislang keine Erfahrungen mit ITX-Gehäusen. Ich schätze aber, dass sich diese nicht so optimal kühlen lassen, wie das z. B. bei einem Midi-Tower (oder noch größer) der Fall ist. 
Bedenke auch, dass größere Lüfter auch deutlich langsamer (=leiser) laufen können, um dabei die gleiche Kühlwirkung wie kleinere Lüfter zu erzielen.

Es ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber wenn Du nicht ernsthaft vorhast, das Teil  entsprechend "schick" zu präsentieren, macht imho der freiwillige Verzicht auf den Funktionsumfang eines größeren Gehäuses wenig Sinn, zumal es ja nun wirklich schicke Midi-Tower zuhauf gibt, die überhaupt nicht "dick auftragen", guck Dir z.B. mal das Fractal Design Arc R2 an, den könnte man auch gut ins Wohnzimmer stellen, der geht glatt als (weiterer) Subwoofer durch.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, wo sollte es mehr kosten? Das Gehäuse ist jetzt nicht sooo teuer, wenn macht sich das nur am Board bemerkbar.


 ein Mini-ITX-Gehäuse ist idR durchaus etwas teurer als ein "gleichgutes" Midi-Modell, zudem sind die Mini-ITX-Boards, wie du ja selber anmerkst, ebenfalls teurer. Dazu kommt dann, dass auch die Kühlung schwieriger wird, d.h. mit gleichem Kühler&co wird der Betrieb dann lauter ODER du musst dir nen Kühler holen, der trotz kompakter Bauweise sehr gut kühlt - auch das ist dann teurer als ein solider Kühler, der 15cm hoch sein darf für ein normales Midi-Gehäuse. 

Wenn du also nicht unbedingt wirklich ein SEHR kleines Gehäuse brauchst, würde ich davon abraten. Es schadet ja auch nicht, wenn da 2-3 Schächte leer bleiben. Auch bei vielen Mini-ITX-Gehäusen hast du ja trotzdem idR Schächte für mind 3 SSDs/HDDs, d.h auch da bleibt was leer - dann müsstest du mit DEM Argument ein NOCH kleineres Mini-ITX suchen als das Raven Z  

Nebenbei beim Raven Z RVZ02 (es gibt auoch ein RVZ01, was aber flach ist) musst du ein Netzteil mit SFX-Format nehmen. Wenn du dann vorsichtshalber 500W und nicht nur 450W nimmst, dann kostet Dich das auch mindestens 75€, und auch das billigste mit 450W kostet über 60€. Auch das musst du bedenken. Es gibt halt echt auch viele mATX-Gehäuse, die nicht viel größer als viele Mini-ITX sind, auch in Designs, die nicht unbedingt nach PC aussehen, aber in Sachen Lüftung und Platz deutlich unproblematischer sind.


Und Skylake: vermutlich lohnt sich das nicht, aber wenn du aus "Spaß an der Freude" mal was neues willst, kannst du das natürlich machen. Für Gaming wäre aber ein i5-6600 nicht bzw. nicht nennenswert schneller als ein i5 für den Sockel 1150. Wenn Dir das klar ist: okay. Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 (kostet mit Board nicht mehr als der i5-6500) aktuell nicht langsamer als ein i5-6600 (oder i5-6600k) ist, aber durch Hyperthreading vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren Vorteile hat. Mit einem 6600k könnte man das vlt noch mit einer Übertaktung ausgleichen, aber beim i5-6600 wird das nix.


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2015)

Ja, ich meine so nen Topblower ist jetzt zwar Güngtiger als nen Tower Kühler, aber auch schlechter und nja, so ne Kompakt WaKü kostet halt auch wieder das Doppelter als so nen Towerkühler bei gleicher Leistung


----------



## svd (2. November 2015)

Mit dem Raven Z hat der SLB sogar Glück, das soll ein sehr gutes Kühlkonzept haben.

Die vorinstallierten Lüfter gehören aber vermutlich getauscht. Falls der Intel Standardkühler durch etwas Besseres getauscht werden soll, naja, 
da bewegen wir uns schnell in der 40€ Gegend. 

Empfehlenswert wäre da zB der Thermalright AXP-100 (aha, jetzt AXP-100 Muscle, ohne Backplate, ich hatte noch den Alten verbaut)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es gibt mittlerweile den AXP-200 auch schon Muscle. Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob die noch immer mit dem PCIe Slot kollidieren können. 
Aber da hilft vlt sowieso die Riser Card des Ravens.
Oder der "Prolimatech Samuel 17", der aber ohne Lüfter kommt, also noch einen benötigt.

Von den SFX Netzteilen bin ich nicht so überzeugt. Ein 80mm Lüfter wäre mir zu klein, um beim Entlüften zu helfen. 
Da griffe ich lieber zu SFX-L, eine Größe zwischen SFX und ATX.

SlimLine Slot-Ins waren mir persönlich zu teuer. Da habe ich lieber zu einem externen USB 2.0 Laufwerk gegriffen. Ich meine, wann braucht man das schon?
Spiele zwingen dich sowieso vermehrt, über's Internet zu laden. Daten sichern oder irgendetwas installieren kann man ja auch, während man Film oder TV schaut
oder zu Abend isst. Da spielt Zeit ja eine untergeordnete Rolle. Bei Nichtgebrauch verschwindet das Laufwerk einfach in einer Schublade. 

Ach ja, dann noch sowas für's Büro.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und Skylake: vermutlich lohnt sich das nicht, aber wenn du aus "Spaß an der Freude" mal was neues willst, kannst du das natürlich machen. Für Gaming wäre aber ein i5-6600 nicht bzw. nicht nennenswert schneller als ein i5 für den Sockel 1150. Wenn Dir das klar ist: okay. Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 (kostet mit Board nicht mehr als der i5-6500) aktuell nicht langsamer als ein i5-6600 (oder i5-6600k) ist, aber durch Hyperthreading vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren Vorteile hat. Mit einem 6600k könnte man das vlt noch mit einer Übertaktung ausgleichen, aber beim i5-6600 wird das nix.


Warum aber nochmal in veraltete Generationstechnik investieren?
Und was heisst "vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren"? Bis dahin kann sich die Hardware-Technik wieder grundlegend verändert haben.


----------



## svd (2. November 2015)

Ich würde von IvyBridge nicht auf Skylake wechseln, wenn du den Computer nicht auch noch zum Rendern oder sinnvoll arbeiten brauchst. 

Eine 970 hast du eh schon drinne, warte doch ruhig die Pascal Generation ab. Falls dein i5 die erheblich ausbremsen sollte, kannst du noch immer upgraden.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum aber nochmal in veraltete Generationstechnik investieren?


 Weil Preis-Leistung trotzdem Top ist und es keinerlei Nachteile wie zB miese Stromeffizienz oder so was gibt. 

Wenn du wirklich 100% sicher bist, dass du in spätestens 2 Jahren NUR eine neue CPU nachrüsten wirst oder es sehr sehr wahrscheinlich vorhast, dann nimm ruhig 1151. Aber da musst du bedenken: WENN der i5-6600 in zB 2 Jahren für die dann neuesten Games schwächelt, dann ganz bestimmt nur, weil er KEIN Hyperthreading und nur 4 Kerne hat. Und dann musst du halt deswegen einen i7 holen für bestimmt 150-250€, der vermutlich kaum schneller als der Xeon sein wird. Denn nach 2 Jahren hast du aller Erfahrung nach bei den letzten 3-4 Intel-Sockeln lediglich 10, 15% mehr Leistung bei CPUs aus der ähnlichen Preisklasse, also nicht viel mehr Leistung.  Würdest du den Xeon haben, hättest du aber in 2 Jahren immer noch Ruhe, weil der schon 8 Threads beherrscht. 

Wenn du wiederum erst in 3-4 Jahren eine neue CPU "brauchst", weil die Leistung unabhängig von der Frage des Hyperthreading dann so langsam schwächelt, wird bis dahin eh schon ein neuer Sockel da sein, der mit hoher Sicherheit bei Preis-Leistung so gut ist, dass ein Board+Sockelwechsel ansteht. Das wäre mit dem Xeon und dem i5-6600 in dem Fall also genau das gleiche. Außer vlt. mit dem kleinen Vorteil, dass du beim 1151 vlt das DDR4-RAM weiter nutzen kannst.


Bei den letzten Sockeln hat es sich nämlich an sich NIE gelohnt, nach 3 Jahren noch eine neue CPU für den gleichen Sockel zu holen. Und selbst nach nur 2 Jahren hat es sich nicht gelohnt, AUSSER man hatte zu Beginn wirklich eine Einstiger-CPU, also bei den modernen Sockeln nen Pentium oder core i3 und dann Wechsel auf i5/i7. Ansonsten: wer z.B. einen Core i5-2500 hatte, für den hat sich der Umstieg nach 2-3 Jahren auf einen i7-3770 von Preis-Leistung her auf keinen Fall gelohnt. Und wer noch länger wartete, für den war dann - wenn überhaupt - direkt der Gang zum neuen 1150 das Beste.

Ausnahme: wenn du später auch gebraucht kaufen würdest, dann wäre es was anderes. und natürlich wenn du einfach nur aus Spaß an der Freude nicht ganz so auf die Preise schaust  


Was hast du denn derzeit nochmal für ne CPU?


----------



## svd (2. November 2015)

Ich glaube, es ist ein IvBridge i5-3470. 3.2GHz, vier Intelkerne der 3. Core Generation, welches Spiel braucht schon deutlich mehr als das.

Wenn der Witcher 3 super läuft, ist alles gut. Der nächste Upgradetitel wird wohl evtl. erst Star Citizen sein.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es ist ein IvBridge i5-3470. 3.2GHz, vier Intelkerne der 3. Core Generation, welches Spiel braucht schon deutlich mehr als das.


 okay, da wäre eine i5-6600 in Games keine 10% schneller als der i7-3770, siehe hier Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 7) - ComputerBase  und zum i5-2500K sind es ca 17%. Der i5-3470 dürfte da in etwa dazwischen liegen, wohl näher am 3770. D.h. Umstieg auf Skylake bringt auf absehbare Zeit wohl keine 15% mehr Leistung in Games. und wenn ein neues Game in den nächsten Monaten doch "mehr" braucht, ist die Chance halt groß, dass da eher "mehr Kerne" gefragt sind, so dass der Xeon sogar besser als der i5-6600 dasteht...

ich würde da noch nicht aufrüsten, außer man hat echt Spaß an de Freud


----------



## svd (2. November 2015)

Spielst du mit Freud auf den Phallus an?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, da wäre eine i5-6600 in Games keine 10% schneller als der i7-3770, siehe hier Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 7) - ComputerBase  und zum i5-2500K sind es ca 17%. Der i5-3470 dürfte da in etwa dazwischen liegen, wohl näher am 3770. D.h. Umstieg auf Skylake bringt auf absehbare Zeit wohl keine 15% mehr Leistung in Games. und wenn ein neues Game in den nächsten Monaten doch "mehr" braucht, ist die Chance halt groß, dass da eher "mehr Kerne" gefragt sind, so dass der Xeon sogar besser als der i5-6600 dasteht...
> 
> ich würde da noch nicht aufrüsten, außer man hat echt Spaß an de Freud


Aber schau dir bitte mal die Xeon-Preise an. Der liegt doch deutlich höher als der 6600er.

Außerdem ist das Hyperthreading-Argument keine so sichere Sache. Wieviele Titel nutzen bis dato sowas? Und vor allem, wieviel profitieren Spiele von Hyperthreading tatsächlich?

Zitat aus Wiki:
"Ob Computerspiele von Hyper-Threading profitieren oder nicht, hängt in erster Linie davon ab, wie viele fordernde Threads die betreffenden Spiele dem Prozessor zur Verfügung stellen können und wie viele davon der Prozessor gleichzeitig abarbeiten kann. Während Dual-Core-CPUs mit aktuellen Spielen sehr gut von Hyper-Threading profitieren, da die meisten aktuellen Spiele mehr als zwei fordernde Threads dem Prozessor anbieten,[SUP][2][/SUP] büßt die Mehrheit der Spiele Anfang 2011 sogar geringfügig an Performance bei aktiviertem Hyper-Threading auf einem Vierkernprozessor ein, da sie dem Prozessor kaum mehr als vier Threads anbieten, gleichzeitig aber der Verwaltungsaufwand innerhalb des Prozessors aufgrund von Hyper-Threading steigt.[SUP][3][/SUP] Spätestens seit 2009 gibt es allerdings auch Ausnahmen wie Anno 1404, die mehr als vier fordernde Threads dem Prozessor anbieten, so dass auch Vierkerner von Hyper-Threading profitierten".

Und am Ende hat der Xeon ja auch "nur" 4 Kerne. Und wenn die nicht reichen, müsste ich eh wieder eine bessere CPU anschaffen. Und sowas lohnt sich für einen alten Sockelstandard dann überhaupt nicht mehr, schon preislich nicht.

Oder siehe hier:

http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/prozessoren/intel-core-i5-6600k/test/intel_core_i5_6600k,948,3235291.html

Auch da wird Hyperthreading für Spiele als nicht entscheidender Punkt genannt.

Zitat:
"Im Gegensatz zu den teureren i7-Modellen unterstützen die Core-i5-CPUs kein Hyperthreading, deshalb können sie nur vier statt acht Threads (Aufgaben) gleichzeitig bearbeiten. In Spielen sorgt die virtuelle Kernverdoppelung per Hyperthreading aber in der Regel nicht für spürbar mehr fps, da bislang praktisch kein Spiel überhaupt mehr als vier Threads gleichzeitig nutzt (wenn überhaupt). Deshalb ist das Fehlen von Hyperthreading für Spieler auch heute (und auf absehbare Zeit) leicht zu verschmerzen, bei stark auf Multi-Core-CPUs optimierten Multimedia- und Renderprogrammen kann Hyperthreading dagegen bis etwa 20 Prozent mehr Leistung bringen."


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Spielst du mit Freud auf den Phallus an?


 nö, das ist doch eine bekannte Phrase: Spaß an der Freud(e) haben  ^^


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber schau dir bitte mal die Xeon-Preise an. Der liegt doch deutlich höher als der 6600er.


 Dafür sind die Boards idr etwas teurer, und das DDR4-RAM. An sich sollten die "Pakete" in etwa gleichteuer sein - wenn es trotzdem 20-30€ weniger sind, wäre der 1151 natürlich wieder etwas attraktiver.



> Außerdem ist das Hyperthreading-Argument keine so sichere Sache. Wieviele Titel nutzen bis dato sowas? Und vor allem, wieviel profitieren Spiele von Hyperthreading tatsächlich?


 derzeit spielt es keine Rolle, das hab ich doch auch nie gesagt. Aber es geht ja um die Frage: was ist in 2-3 Jahren? Denn die Spielekonsolen haben 8-Kerner, kann also sein, dass die Games in Zukunft mehr davon profitieren, wenn man quasi 8 Kerne hat, was mit 4 Kernen bei HT ja der Fall ist. 

Ich sehe da halt zwei Szenarien: 1) HT spielt die nächsten 3-4 Jahre noch keine Rolle. Dann hast du mit dem Xeon trotzdem keinen Nachteil.  2) es spielt in 2-3 Jahren doch eine Rolle, und dann sitzt du mit dem 6600 "doof da" und musst extra nen i7 kaufen, was du dir mit dem Xeon gespart hättest.

Es gibt aber aus meiner Sicht kein Szenario, in dem der 6600 einen Vorteil hat. Außer dass du da noch länger "neue" CPUs bekommen könntest, aber auch das ist eben wiederum aus Erfahrung der letzten Jahre nie lohnenswert, wenn man bereits mindestens eine "Mittelklasse"-CPU hat. Denn 100%ig musst du nicht schon in  2 Jahren wechseln (außer wg. HT), und in 3-4 Jahren wiederum ist eh ein Wechsel auf den dann neuen Sockel sinnvoller.


Das gebe ich nur zu bedenken - wenn du dich mit Skylake "wohler" fühlst, dann nimm ruhig Skylake. Ich würde aber am besten GAR nicht aufrüsten, wenn du echt noch nen i5-3000er hast   genau an DEM siehst du ja, dass ein Wechsel sich nach 3 Jahren überhaupt nicht lohnt, weder eine bessere 1155er-CPU noch ein Wechsel des ganzen Sockels.




> Und am Ende hat der Xeon ja auch "nur" 4 Kerne. Und wenn die nicht reichen, müsste ich eh wieder eine bessere CPU anschaffen. Und sowas lohnt sich für einen alten Sockelstandard dann überhaupt nicht mehr, schon preislich nicht.


 es wird sich aber auch beim i5-6600 mit Sicherheit nicht lohnen, WENN der mal nicht mehr reicht, eine "neue" CPU für den 1151 zu holen, weil der dann auch schon veraltet sein wird. Dann wirst du auch nur noch teure Restposten finden mit CPUs, die mehr kosten als eine dann neue, schnellere CPU für den modernsten Sockel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2015)

Ist momentan auch nur ein reiner Gedanke mit dem ich spiele.
Aber ich denke es lohnt sich dennoch. Wenn ich die alten Komponenten (außer der Graka) wieder verkaufe und eben einen aktuellen Board- nebst RAM-Standard hab, wäre das doch auch nicht sooo verkehrt.
Und überhaupt, es hat sich bis heute doch gezeigt dass Spiele sich weiterhin gezielt auf die GPU-Power stürzen, der CPU - ob nun mit oder ohne Hyperthreading - spielt da doch die zweite Geige. 

Außerdem sind ja zwei Punkte die mir an meinem Momentan-System stören:

Die seltenen Millisekunden-Freezes und dieses komische Grafikproblem die ich bei manchen Spielen habe (mein alter Thread, du erinnerst dich?), aber die nicht mit der Graka an sich zusammenzuhängen scheinen.
Ich möchte durch ein neues System hoffen diese Probleme von der Welt zu schaffen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben beschrieben, ich habe persönlich bislang keine Erfahrungen mit ITX-Gehäusen. Ich schätze aber, dass sich diese nicht so optimal kühlen lassen, wie das z. B. bei einem Midi-Tower (oder noch größer) der Fall ist.
> Bedenke auch, dass größere Lüfter auch deutlich langsamer (=leiser) laufen können, um dabei die gleiche Kühlwirkung wie kleinere Lüfter zu erzielen.
> 
> Es ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber wenn Du nicht ernsthaft vorhast, das Teil  entsprechend "schick" zu präsentieren, macht imho der freiwillige Verzicht auf den Funktionsumfang eines größeren Gehäuses wenig Sinn, zumal es ja nun wirklich schicke Midi-Tower zuhauf gibt, die überhaupt nicht "dick auftragen", guck Dir z.B. mal das Fractal Design Arc R2 an, den könnte man auch gut ins Wohnzimmer stellen, der geht glatt als (weiterer) Subwoofer durch.


Um "chic" geht es mir gar nicht, sondern um Platzeffizenz. 

Mit einem etwas kleineren (als Midi) Tower könnte ich auch noch leben, die Hauptsache ist dass es nicht die 19cm-Breite überschreitet. Das PC-Fach des Tisches ist nämlich nur 20 cm breit.
Und ich hab mich die letzten Jahre immer darüber geärgert dass man so ein relativ (!) hohes Teil von Gehäuse hat, obwohl es ruhig 10-15 cm niedriger sein könnte.
Ich frage mich da immer:"Warum hab ich mir nicht was Kleineres zugelegt?" ^^


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2015)

Verkehrt ist Skylake nicht, ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass ein Xeon eine gute Alternative ist, je nach dem sogar besser, und das das Alter der Technik da an sich irrelevant ist, was Preis-Leistung angeht  




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mit einem etwas kleineren (als Midi) Tower könnte ich auch noch leben, die Hauptsache ist dass es nicht die 19cm-Breite überschreitet. Das PC-Fach des Tisches ist nämlich nur 20 cm breit.


 kann man das nicht mit ein wenig Bastelei vergrößern?

Wenn nein: hier wäre zB ein Gehäuse mit USB3.0, genug Platz für Grafikkarte usw. und nur 35,2 cm hoch, 18cm breit für mATX-Boards: Chieftec Elox HT-01 schwarz (HT-01B-OP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  is also sogar niedriger als das Raven Z  

Riesennachteil beim Raven Z ist halt auch, dass echt nur ganz ganz niedrige Kühler reinpassen. Beim Chieftec passen wenigstens bis 14cm rein, und ein Netzteil im Standardformat.




> Und ich hab mich die letzten Jahre immer darüber geärgert dass man so ein relativ (!) hohes Teil von Gehäuse hat, obwohl es ruhig 10-15 cm niedriger sein könnte.
> Ich frage mich da immer:"Warum hab ich mir nicht was Kleineres zugelegt?" ^^


  wie hoch ist dein jetziges denn? Und wofür würdest du den freigewordenen Platz denn nutzen wollen?


----------



## Spassbremse (3. November 2015)

Keine Frage, ausgehend von slb's aktuellem System lohnt sich ein Wechsel auf nur bedingt, wenn überhaupt. Trotzdem würde ich, wenn ich schon unbedingt aufrüsten möchte, nicht mehr auf eine (ver)alte(te) Plattform setzen.

Tatsächlich ist es so, dass gerade im Gaming-Bereich die meisten Spiele nach wie vor wunderbar mit einem "Uralt"-Quad auskommen, da i. d. R. die Grafikkarte den Löwenanteil der Arbeit macht. Siehe z. B. "The Witcher 3", rennt auf meiner recht betagten CPU dank GTX 970 mit 40-50fps, die CPU scheint kaum eine Rolle zu spielen. Anders sieht das natürlich mit eher cpu-lastigen Spielen, wie z. B. Attila- Total War aus. Hier profitiert man deutlich von einer aktuelle(re)n CPU.

Ob und wie HT tatsächlich in Zukunft vermehrt von Spieleentwicklern in Anspruch genommen wird, steht noch in den Sternen. Grundsätzlich ist HT natürlich nice-to-have, keine Frage, aber gerade im Bereich "Gaming" nach wie vor vollkommen unnötig.


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2015)

ach ja, ich weiß ja nicht wer die Aktuelle PCGH hat oder es anderweitig gelesen hat:
Intel hat den "Gamer Xeon" abgesägt -.-

Ansonsten ja, die Frage ist halt wie sinnvoll HT genutzt wird und ob sich die Mehrausgaben zu einem i7 lohnen
ansonsten würde ich ja, wenn ich schon Aufrüste, schauen was man mit den Alten Sachen macht, wie z.B. einen Semi Spieletauglichen HTPC für SLGs Wimmelbildspiele aufbauen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Verkehrt ist Skylake nicht, ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass ein Xeon eine gute Alternative ist, je nach dem sogar besser, und das das Alter der Technik da an sich irrelevant ist, was Preis-Leistung angeht


Damit kann ich aber DDR4 vergessen... Ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist?


> kann man das nicht mit ein wenig Bastelei vergrößern?


Da müsste gleich ein ganz neuer Tisch her, also nein. 


> Wenn nein: hier wäre zB ein Gehäuse mit USB3.0, genug Platz für Grafikkarte usw. und nur 35,2 cm hoch, 18cm breit für mATX-Boards: Chieftec Elox HT-01 schwarz (HT-01B-OP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  is also sogar niedriger als das Raven Z
> 
> Riesennachteil beim Raven Z ist halt auch, dass echt nur ganz ganz niedrige Kühler reinpassen. Beim Chieftec passen wenigstens bis 14cm rein, und ein Netzteil im Standardformat.


In der Gehäusewahl wäre ich sicherlich flexibel, aber ich möchte es nach wie vor meiden sichtbare Zusatzfächer zu haben die eh nie ausgefüllt werden.

Und zu deinem Vorschlag:
Das Diskettenlaufwerkfach ist sowas von 1990... ^^

Ich werde mal schauen. Aber was den Xeon angeht... Ganz ehrlich, mir sagt diese CPU gar nix. I3, i5, i7, alles soweit klar, aber der Xeon ist mir völlig unbekannt, und ich kaufe nix was ich nicht kenne. Zudem dieser keine integrierte Grafikeinheit hat was im Notfall schon nicht unpraktisch ist...


----------



## Spassbremse (3. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal schauen. Aber was den Xeon angeht... Ganz ehrlich, mir sagt diese CPU gar nix. I3, i5, i7, alles soweit klar, aber der Xeon ist mir völlig unbekannt, und ich kaufe nix was ich nicht kenne. Zudem dieser keine integrierte Grafikeinheit hat was im Notfall schon nicht unpraktisch ist...



Xeon gelten bzw. galten lange als "Geheimtipp" für Privatleute und Gamer, da Du im Prinzip mehr Leistung für weniger Geld bekommst, aber eigentlich sind die Prozessoren ursprünglich für professionelle Multiprozessor-Lösungen gedacht, z. B. in Rechenzentren. 
Es gibt übrigens auch Xeons mit integrierter GPU, das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der normalen Consumer-CPUs.

Der Xeon ist im Prinzip nichts weiter wie ein günstiger(er) I7, mit dem "Nachteil", dass er sich nicht (bzw. nur äußerst limitiert) übertakten lässt. 

Intel hat das aber wohl mittlerweile erkannt und sperrt den Xeon jetzt für Desktop-Systeme. 

Kommentar: Mit der Xeon-Sperre gegen treue Kunden - ComputerBase


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Xeon gelten bzw. galten lange als "Geheimtipp" für Privatleute und Gamer, da Du im Prinzip mehr Leistung für weniger Geld bekommst, aber eigentlich sind die Prozessoren ursprünglich für professionelle Multiprozessor-Lösungen gedacht, z. B. in Rechenzentren.
> Es gibt übrigens auch Xeons mit integrierter GPU, das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der normalen Consumer-CPUs.
> 
> Der Xeon ist im Prinzip nichts weiter wie ein günstiger(er) I7, mit dem "Nachteil", dass er sich nicht (bzw. nur äußerst limitiert) übertakten lässt.
> ...


Was heisst "sperren" hier genau?


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2015)

ganz einfach, der Chipssatz ist mit dem Prozessor inkombatibel, du kannst den, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, zwar Theoretisch in einen LGA 1151 reinsetzen, aber es tut sich nichts


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ganz einfach, der Chipssatz ist mit dem Prozessor inkombatibel, du kannst den, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, zwar Theoretisch in einen LGA 1151 reinsetzen, aber es tut sich nichts


Ja supi. Dann würde ich einen weiten Bogen um den Xeon machen. Was bringt mir ein Prozessor der seinen Betrieb verweigert?


----------



## Spassbremse (3. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was heisst "sperren" hier genau?



Ist doch im verlinkten Artikel gut erklärt bzw. nochmal ausführlich verlinkt; die neuen Xeons (auf Skylake-Basis) funktionieren nicht mit Consumerboards mit H170 bzw. Z170 Chipsätzen, man benötigt zwingend ein entsprechendes Server-Mainboard. 
Und die sind bekanntlich recht teuer, zumindest aus Consumer-Sicht. 

Xeon E3-1200 v5: Intel sperrt Geheimtipp-CPUs für Desktop-Chipsätze - ComputerBase

EDIT:

Herbboy empfiehlt ja die älteren "Haswell"-Xeons, die funktionieren ja einwandfrei. Würde ich, wie gesagt, trotzdem nicht machen, da ich wenn, dann immer auf die aktuellste Plattform setze.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ist doch im verlinkten Artikel gut erklärt bzw. nochmal ausführlich verlinkt; die neuen Xeons (auf Skylake-Basis) funktionieren nicht mit Consumerboards mit H170 bzw. Z170 Chipsätzen, man benötigt zwingend ein entsprechendes Server-Mainboard.
> Und die sind bekanntlich recht teuer, zumindest aus Consumer-Sicht.
> 
> Xeon E3-1200 v5: Intel sperrt Geheimtipp-CPUs für Desktop-Chipsätze - ComputerBase


Was die Preise älterer Xeons wohl sehr wahrscheinlich in die Höhe treiben wird. Ergo wieder ein Stück unattraktiver macht.


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Herbboy empfiehlt ja die älteren "Haswell"-Xeons, die funktionieren ja einwandfrei. Würde ich, wie gesagt, trotzdem nicht machen, da ich wenn, dann immer auf die aktuellste Plattform setze.



genau, es geht ja um den Skylake-Xeon


----------



## Spassbremse (3. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> genau, es geht ja um den Skylake-Xeon



Hm, ich hatte das so verstanden, dass Herbboy sich auf den Haswell-Xeon bezieht. Skylake-Xeon macht ja eben null Sinn. 
Gigabyte hat ja eben erst ihre C230-Serie vorgestellt, Preise sind afaik noch nicht bekannt, werden aber vermutlich ab 500€ aufwärts beginnen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2015)

Herbs Rat ist kein Schlechter, aber hier bin ich wohl wie Bremse auf einer Linie. Ich möchte auch lieber in die aktuelle Technik investieren, Hyperthreading hin oder her, ob das wirklich in den nächsten Jahren effektiv eingesetzt wird ist eh fraglich, bis dato tut man es ja nicht wirklich.

Und wenn ich in Jahren wirklich den Prozessor wechseln müsste... Nun ja, macht das wieder mehr Sinn als bei einer älteren Sockel-Architektur.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2015)

Um nochmal auf die Tower-Wahl zurück zu kommen:
Ich sehe mir gerade einige Mini-Towers an, so in der Höhe zwischen 40 und 45 cm, Breite bis 19 cm.
Werden da normale NTs reinpassen oder muss auch da auf ein anderes Format gewechselt werden?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damit kann ich aber DDR4 vergessen... Ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist?


 DDR4 bringt keinen Vorteil, so what? ^^  Außer dass du beim nächsten Aufrüsten vlt. das RAM weiterverwenden kannst.



> Ich werde mal schauen. Aber was den Xeon angeht... Ganz ehrlich, mir sagt diese CPU gar nix. I3, i5, i7, alles soweit klar, aber der Xeon ist mir völlig unbekannt, und ich kaufe nix was ich nicht kenne. Zudem dieser keine integrierte Grafikeinheit hat was im Notfall schon nicht unpraktisch ist...


 Der E3-1231 v3 ist quasi ein i7-4770 ohne eigene Grafikeinheit  

@Enisra; die NEUEN Xeons brauchen wohl wieder andere Boards und sind auch SAUteuer, das ist mit "absägen" gemeint. Bei den 1155/1150-Xeons war ja der Witz, dass es da je 1-2 Modelle des Xeons gab, die billiger als der fast identische Core i7 waren, aber auch ein Dutzend anderer Xeons, die sich überhaupt nicht lohnten 


@SB: aber wie gesagt: ich meine einfach nur,  dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du mit dem 6600 BESSER wegkommst, extrem gering ist, auch weil du da sicher erst so spät aufrüsten "musst", dass du auch dann sowieso erneut den Sockel wechseln musst, und beim Xeon hast du halt zumindest die CHANCE, dass HT einen Vorteil bringt. Aber verkehrt ist Skylake nicht. Wegen Gehäuse: theoretisch reichen 19cm für ein normales NT aus. Aber einige mini-itx brauchen halt andere Formate. und wenn der doofe Schreibtisch wenigstens 21cm Platz hätte, würden schon viele Dutzende andere Gehäuse in Frage kommen


----------



## svd (3. November 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht, woher immer diese Angst kommt, es gäbe irgendwann keine neuere CPU mehr für den Sockel. 
Das spielt doch nur eine Rolle, falls wirklich eine absolute Einsteiger CPU verbaut würde. Damit meine ich einen Celeron oder Pentium.
Meinetwegen einen i3, der mal gegen einen Xeon/i7 getauscht wird.

Aber, auf dem selben Board, einen 4c/4t gegen einen 4c/8t zu wechseln, vlt noch mit gleichem oder ähnlichem Takt, machen nur Leute, die mehr Geld als Ahnung von Technik haben.

Im Normalfall verrichtet ein ~200€ Vierkerner sowieso für mindestens fünf Jahre seinen Dienst. Falls danach der Wunsch zum Aufrüsten übermächtig oder notwendig würde,
machte eh nur ein Upgrade auf neuere Architektur Sinn. Neue Architektur, neuer Sockel (meistens). 

Wer also jetzt Skylake kauft, überspringt dessen Refresh Kaby Lake sowieso automatisch, die auch höchstens 4c/8t Prozessoren werden. 
2017 könnte Cannonlake (auch 1151) zwar interessant werden, falls auch der Consumer endlich mehr als vier Kerne bekäme und/oder die Leistung sich drastisch steigerte, 
aber panischer Wechsel wäre trotzdem nicht notwendig, wenn 2017/2018 sowieso Ice Lake käme, vermutlich im neuen Sockel...

Na, und wer "jetzt noch" einen Haswell 4c/8t kauft, schaut auch erst bei Cannonlake wieder, wohin die Entwicklung geht und holt sich einen Ice Lake im frischen Sockel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2016)

Muss nochmal diesen alten Thread ins Leben zurückrufen.

Gerade beim Überschauen der aktuellen Skylake-CPU-Preise ist mir aufgefallen dass der 6600K kaum teurer ist als nicht übertaktbare Version.

Vielleicht würde ich mir diesen antun, allerdings weiss ich nicht wie aufwendig und / oder kompliziert dieses Übertaktungsprozedere ist. Gibt es dafür eine klar verständliche Anleitung für totale Overclocking-Noobs wie mich? 

Was wäre da eure Empfehlung?

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (11. April 2016)

CPU-Wechsel bei einer Grafikkarte aus der gehobenen Mittelklasse/unteren Oberklasse? Bringt recht wenig.
Aber wenn du unbedingt Geld ausgeben möchtest, ich weiß ja nicht, ob du das zB als Büromaterial von der Steuer absetzen kannst,
spricht eh nichts dagegen.

Das Übertakten sollte heutzutage ja sowieso einfacher sein. Anleitung dazu findest du zB im Schwesterforum.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> CPU-Wechsel bei einer Grafikkarte aus der gehobenen Mittelklasse/unteren Oberklasse? Bringt recht wenig.
> Aber wenn du unbedingt Geld ausgeben möchtest, ich weiß ja nicht, ob du das zB als Büromaterial von der Steuer absetzen kannst,
> spricht eh nichts dagegen.


Das Thema hatten wir bereits. 

Mit dem neuen System hoffe ich das Problem beim Jetzigen von der Backe zu haben.

http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-pc...mrisse-bei-bewegungen-grafikkarte-defekt.html

Das ist mein eigentliches Hauptanliegen. Und bevor ich weiter an einer toten Hardware-Generation rumdoktore - ich weiss ja bis heute nicht was die Problemquełle ist - bau ich mir lieber was Neues zusammen und verticke den momentanen Rechner in Einzelteilen.


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Alisis1990 (11. April 2016)

Also das übertakten ist super einfach... Aber nicht nur aus dem Grund würde ich WENN ich nen i5 nehme den mit K nehmen. Der mit K hat auch nen hören standart Takt und ist also von Haus aus her schon schneller  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Golgomaph (11. April 2016)

Wie auch bei der Grafikkarte gibt es bei der CPU quasi ein Bereich, in dem vor allem schadens-technisch wenig passieren kann, aber eben auch, natürlich entsprechend für eine Luft/Wasserkühlung ohne Stickstoff "extremeres" Übertakten.
Du kannst am Kern-Takt herumschrauben bis es Bildfehler gibt oder die CPU crasht, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du dabei etwas "zerstörst" ist sehr gering. "Gekillt" werden kann die CPU von extremen Spannungserhöhungen, aber selbst dort passiert wohl nichts, wenn du dich vorsichtig vorantastest.

Allgemein gilt natürlich: Nach jeder kleinsten Veränderung benchmarken, und aufpassen, dass der "zugelassene" Takt auch erreicht wird. Die CPU dann 10-20 Minuten auf dem Takt laufen lassen und nach Bildfehlern ausschau halten. 

Kann dir da ein schönes Video vom "amüsanten Schwaben" kenschundco empfehlen, ist zwar schon ein wenig älter aber funktionieren tut das Übertakten heutzutage nicht anders als Anfang 2015 ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Osp4MDjCE&spfreload=10


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2016)

Durch den RELATIV geringen Preisaufschlag kann man ruhig den k nehmen. Aber ganz sooo wenig isses ja nicht: ca 40€ im Vergleich zum i5-6500, dafür hast du 0,3GHz mehr Takt. Den i5-6600 kannst du nicht als Maßstab nehmen, der ist nur 0,1GHz schneller als der i5-6500, kostet aber schon 20€ mehr - da wäre man nicht clever, wenn man den i5-6600 statt des i5-6500 nimmt...

Die Frage ist eher, ob am Ende nicht ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 die bessere Wahl wäre. Ohne OC ist der so stark wie der 6600k, hat aber 8 Threads, was in der Zukunft mehr bringen könnte als der pure Takt. Der Xeon ist zwar 10-20€ teurer als der 6600k, dafür brauchst du für den nur ein Board für 70-80€, für den 6600k aber wäre für OC ein Board ab 120€ zu empfehlen. UND schnelleres RAM, was dann auch eher 90€ kostet für 16GB statt nur 60-70€ für DDR3-RAM. und ein teurerer Kühler.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Durch den RELATIV geringen Preisaufschlag kann man ruhig den k nehmen. Aber ganz sooo wenig isses ja nicht: ca 40€ im Vergleich zum i5-6500, dafür hast du 0,3GHz mehr Takt. Den i5-6600 kannst du nicht als Maßstab nehmen, der ist nur 0,1GHz schneller als der i5-6500, kostet aber schon 20€ mehr - da wäre man nicht clever, wenn man den i5-6600 statt des i5-6500 nimmt...
> 
> Die Frage ist eher, ob am Ende nicht ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 die bessere Wahl wäre. Ohne OC ist der so stark wie der 6600k, hat aber 8 Threads, was in der Zukunft mehr bringen könnte als der pure Takt. Der Xeon ist zwar 10-20€ teurer als der 6600k, dafür brauchst du für den nur ein Board für 70-80€, für den 6600k aber wäre für OC ein Board ab 120€ zu empfehlen. UND schnelleres RAM, was dann auch eher 90€ kostet für 16GB statt nur 60-70€ für DDR3-RAM. und ein teurerer Kühler.


Hatten wir alles schon, Herb. Dein immer wieder angepriesener Xeon wird es dennoch nicht. Wenn ich komplett neu investiere dann in neue (!) zukunftssichere Technik. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hatten wir alles schon, Herb. Dein immer wieder angepriesener Xeon wird es dennoch nicht. Wenn ich komplett neu investiere dann in neue (!) zukunftssichere Technik.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


 Dann hol halt den 6600k, wobei ich persönlich lieber gleich auf i7 gehen würde - du hast es doch...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann hol halt den 6600k, wobei ich persönlich lieber gleich auf i7 gehen würde - du hast es doch...


Theoretisch schon, der i7 ist aber rein preislich betrachtet unattraktiv.. [emoji6] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (11. April 2016)

Ach komm, gib dir 'n Ruck. Von 4c/4t auf 4c/4t ist ja kein wirkliches Upgrade. Beim Monitor bist du wenigstens auch auf 144Hz gegangen.
Mach jetzt keine halben Sachen, du!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ach komm, gib dir 'n Ruck. Von 4c/4t auf 4c/4t ist ja kein wirkliches Upgrade. Beim Monitor bist du wenigstens auch auf 144Hz gegangen.
> Mach jetzt keine halben Sachen, du!


Bei einem Preissturz unter 300 Euro könnte ich es mir vielleicht (!) noch überlegen... Leider ziemlich unwahrscheinlich... ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Alisis1990 (11. April 2016)

Wenn du aber von zukunftssicher sprichst und dann von 4c/4t dann argumentierst du ja gegen deine eigene Aussage 

Ich würde auch eher auf 4c/8t gehen. Viel mehr Takt wird es nicht eher mehr Kerne und das werden auch die Entwickler merken.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Wenn du aber von zukunftssicher sprichst und dann von 4c/4t dann argumentierst du ja gegen deine eigene Aussage


Zukunftssicher in dem Sinne dass ich in moderne Hardware investieren die auch in den nächsten Jahren aufrüstbar ist. Höhere CPUs für Sockel 1151, DDR4 etc. macht mehr Sinn als sich nochmal Technik vom Stand 2012/2013 zu holen. Auf den i7 könnte ich also immer noch wechseln.


> Ich würde auch eher auf 4c/8t gehen. Viel mehr Takt wird es nicht eher mehr Kerne und das werden auch die Entwickler merken.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


Ist schon richtig, aber ich habe nie weit über 300 Euro in eine CPU gesteckt - und wollte damit auch nicht so schnell damit anfangen. 



gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (12. April 2016)

Naja, da Zukunft bei dir sowieso ca drei Jahre sind, muss es wohl echt kein i7 sein. Persönlich weiß ich, dass mein nächster Prozessor nicht weniger als acht echte Kerne plus HT haben wird.


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, da Zukunft bei dir sowieso ca drei Jahre sind, muss es wohl echt kein i7 sein. Persönlich weiß ich, dass mein nächster Prozessor nicht weniger als acht echte Kerne plus HT haben wird.


Das wär aktuell nur leider tatsächlich sehr teuer ^.^

Die Skylake i7 finde ich momentan aber noch im Rahmen was den preis betrifft. Ist halt iwie das mittelding zwischen den Sau teueren 8c/16t und den normalen 4kernern. Oder halt die Xeon Modelle die natürlich auch super sind für den preis.

Aber ich denke das diese Prozessoren in 2 bis 3 Jahren sowieso aktuell und "Standard" sind. Zumal wenn AMD jetzt auch neue Prozessoren bringt kann ich mir vorstellen das die wieder auf viele Threads setzen werden.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig, aber ich habe nie weit über 300 Euro in eine CPU gesteckt - und wollte damit auch nicht so schnell damit anfangen.


 dann hol dir einen Xeon für den Sockel 1151  Intel Xeon E3-1230 v5, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80662E31230V5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   du musst dann halt ein Board mit C-Chipsatz nehmen, hierfür bekommst du AFAIK 30€ Cashback, so dass es 100€ effektiv kostet ASUS E3 Pro Gaming V5 (90MB0Q90-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dann hol dir einen Xeon für den Sockel 1151[emoji14]  Intel Xeon E3-1230 v5, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80662E31230V5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   du musst dann halt ein Board mit C-Chipsatz nehmen, hierfür bekommst du AFAIK 30€ Cashback, so dass es 100€ effektiv kostet ASUS E3 Pro Gaming V5 (90MB0Q90-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Gnaahh! Du und der Xeon schon wieder... 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gnaahh! Du und der Xeon schon wieder...
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


Wo er recht hat  hat er recht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Wo er recht hat  hat er recht


Unabhängig davon, in alte Technik stecke ich keinen Cent mehr rein. Punkt.[emoji14]

Mein Ziel ist ein möglichst aktuelles System, evtl. in Kombination mit einer kommenden Pascal-Graka (mit 8GB). 
gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (12. April 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Das wär aktuell nur leider tatsächlich sehr teuer ^.^
> [...]



Stimmt, den überteuerten 2011-3 würde ich nie nehmen. Ich rede eher von einem 200€ teueren Mainstream-mindestens-Achtkerner.
Vielleicht Ice-Lake oder Tiger-Lake. Aber bis dahin, fließt sowieso noch ne Menge Wasser durch den Spülkasten.


----------



## Golgomaph (12. April 2016)

Es ist aber doch ein Skylake-Xeon![emoji14]Nix "veraltete Technik" .. mit zukünftigen i7-CPU's wirds dann natürlich nix mit "altes Board weiterverwenden", das ist klar ^^

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Es ist aber doch ein Skylake-Xeon![emoji14]Nix "veraltete Technik" .. mit zukünftigen i7-CPU's wirds dann natürlich nix mit "altes Board weiterverwenden", das ist klar ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


Ach... Hab nicht in die CPU-Infomation geschaut, dachte Herb wollte mir wieder den alten (!) Xeon andrehen. ^^

Warum schlägt er mir denn dann nicht diesen direkt vor anstelle des E1231? 

Aber wie bereits korrekt bemerkt könnte ich das erforderliche Board mit nix anderem kombinieren falls nötig, also auch wieder ein Contra-Punkt. 
gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (12. April 2016)

Du tust ja so, als müsstest du einen Xeon jemals austauschen, bevor sein Sockel obsolet würde, haha.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Du tust ja so, als müsstest du einen Xeon jemals austauschen, bevor sein Sockel obsolet würde, haha.


Warum nicht flexibel sein? 
Oder würdest du stets ein Board nehmen das nur einen einzigen Prozessor schluckt und nix anderes?

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (12. April 2016)

Äh, hmm, schauen wir uns mal die Realität an.

Wer sich, anno 2011, einen Core-i3 auf dem Sockel-1155 geholt hat, um ihn später gegen einen i5 oder i7 zu tauschen zu können...
hat, stets ordentliche Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt, erst 2014, mit miserabel optimierten Ubisoft-spielen, Probleme bekommen.
Heute könnte er seinen Core-i3 für 40€ verkaufen, einen gebrauchten i7 für 160€ kaufen. Tut er das? Nö. Skylake ist da.

Und wer sich 2012 einen FX-8350 (oder gar FX-6300) für den AM3+ gekauft hat, wohl wissend, das nichts besseres nachkommt... was ist mit dem?
Der benützt den FX-6300/FX-8350 immer noch, weil er, stets ordentliche Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt, immer noch prima zum Spielen geeignet ist.
Und falls doch ein Wechsel anstünde... naja, Skylake ist ja da.

"Zukunftssicherheit" ist, auf dem schnellebigen PC-Markt, bloß eine Floskel. Für'n Arsch. Wer kauft schon einen Prozessor nach, anstatt neu?
Wer macht sich überhaupt noch die Mühe, einen Prozessor zu wechseln, oder hat keine Angst davor? Diese Leute werden prozentuell weniger.
Und wer Ahnung hat, kauft sowieso einen Prozessor, den er mit seinem Sockel sterben lässt. 

Wer "Zukunftssicherheit" will, muss eine Konsole kaufen. So schaut's aus.
Wie damals zB die "XBox 360", welche, von "Project Dark Zero" (2005) bis "Rise of the Tomb Raider" (2015), mit unveränderter Hardware alles gespielt hat.
Welcher PC kann das schon von sich behaupten?


----------



## Spassbremse (12. April 2016)

Sehe das ähnlich wie SVD. Ich glaube, ich habe seit über 15 Jahren keine CPU mehr getauscht, wenn, dann immer gleich CPU+Board, ggf. sogar RAM.

Es lohnt sich heutzutage doch gar nicht mehr, die CPU öfter als alle paar Generationen zu wechseln; mit meiner letzten CPU war ich bis Anfang diesen Jahres fast 6 Jahre glücklich.


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. April 2016)

Mich würde der Punkt nicht mehr tauschen zu können auch nicht jucken.

Wenn ich vor der Wahl eines neuen CPUs stehe ist sowieso schon wieder viel aktuellere Kram da der sich Preis leistungs technisch dann mehr lohnt.

Ne cpu ist ja lange nicht so schnell alt wie ne Grafikkarte also kann man da ruhig was vernünftiges nehmen BEVOR man überhaupt sagt ich will evtl iwann meine cpu aufrüsten^.^ damals ja - heute aber total überholt. Am besten gleich top Bestückung fürs Board und ein oder 2 Jahre länger durchhalten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Golgomaph (12. April 2016)

Ist denn deine Absicht nun, dass du später zu einer besseren CPU von Skylake tauschen möchtest, wenn diese günstiger geworden ist? 
Bist du dir sicher, dass du dies auch tun wirst? Denn wenn du jetzt, NUR um "flexibel zu bleiben", extra eine schwächere CPU wie einen i5 kaufst um später "aufzurüsten", und du tust dies später nicht, was verschiedene Gründe haben kann, dann wäre es im Endeffekt ungünstig ^^ 

Angeblich hat sich ja aufgrund der fehlenden Konkurrenz von Intel wenig bezüglich CPU´s getan, gehen wir jedoch davon aus, dass Zen AMD im Bereich Prozessoren wieder auf Vordermann bringt (keine Ahnung wie wahrscheinlich das ist), wird sich der 1151-Sockel wohl noch früher aus der "Gegenwart" verziehen müssen .. und spätestens dann macht doch eben eine Konstellation aus Board, RAM und einer aktuell starken aber preiswerten CPU (z.B. Skylake-Xeon) am meisten Sinn.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Ist denn deine Absicht nun, dass du später zu einer besseren CPU von Skylake tauschen möchtest, wenn diese günstiger geworden ist?
> Bist du dir sicher, dass du dies auch tun wirst? Denn wenn du jetzt, NUR um "flexibel zu bleiben", extra eine schwächere CPU wie einen i5 kaufst um später "aufzurüsten", und du tust dies später nicht, was verschiedene Gründe haben kann, dann wäre es im Endeffekt ungünstig ^^
> 
> Angeblich hat sich ja aufgrund der fehlenden Konkurrenz von Intel wenig bezüglich CPU´s getan, gehen wir jedoch davon aus, dass Zen AMD wieder auf Intel-Niveau bringen wird (keine Ahnung wie wahrscheinlich das ist), wird sich der 1151-Sockel wohl noch früher aus der "Gegenwart" verziehen müssen .. und spätestens dann macht doch eben eine Konstellation aus Board, RAM und einer aktuell starken aber preiswerten CPU (z.B. Skylake-Xeon) am meisten Sinn.


Persönlich rechne ich nicht damit dass AMD so schnell wieder aufschließen wird, da hat sich in den letzten Jahren ja überhaupt nix geregt. Und sich eine CPU nur wegen der angeblich vorteilhaften Hyperthread-Unterstützung zuzulegen kann man ebenso hinterfragen, denn immer noch ist die Anzahl an Spielen die sowas effektiv ausnutzen verschwindend gering. Tropfen, heisser Stein... Du verstehst? 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (12. April 2016)

Nee, ist echt so, Herr SLB, da musst du dir echt keine Sorgen machen.

Mein voriger Prozessor war ein Q9550, ca. in der Leistungsklasse von Bremses Core-i5-760. Mit der 660Ti, der JetStream, du kennst sie ja, hab ich Tomb-Raider-2013 auf Max gespielt.
Allerdings habe ich, ausgerechnet bei Borderlands-2 (!, einem Spiel, das quasi überall läuft) gemerkt, dass ich, mit aktiviertem PhysX, anfange, die 30fps Grenze zu unterschreiten.
Die Technik war soweit vorangeschritten, dass ein Core-i3 (2c/4t), im Schnitt, schneller gewesen ist, als der Q9550 (4c/4t), d.h. solange nicht alle Kerne optimal ausgenützt worden sind.
Da ist der Q9550 trotzdem flotter gewesen.

Na gut, habe ich mir gedacht, wenn das nächste Tomb-Raider (kleiner Fanboy und so) erscheint, rüste ich auf. Hab dann, ca. ein halbes Jahr davor, auf einen neuen Prozessor gewechselt.
Aber (kleiner Geizhals und so) nicht auf einen damals aktuellen Haswell Core-i5 (160€ für den kleinsten) oder Haswell Xeon (250€), sondern gezielt auf einen gebrauchten
SandyBridge Core-i7-2600K (150€) auf dem toten Sockel 1155. Mit Übertakterboard und Ram hat mich die Basis weniger gekostet, als ein Topp-Haswell-Prozessor alleine.
Der Performanceunterschied, ist natürlich da. Der Haswell ist ein hochoptimierter SandyBridge. Aber wir reden hier von Bildwiederholraten, wo es, für mich, keine große Rolle mehr spielt.

Wenn man's genau nimmt, ist meine Aussage, als nächstes auf einen mindestens-Achtkerner zu wechseln, fehlerhaft. Falls wir mal an einen Punkt gelangen, wo Spiele wirklich nur mit
Achtkernern akzeptabel laufen... tja, dann hab ich sowieso noch immer Hyper-Threading. Und falls der Takt nicht langt, hau ich einfach einen Ghz zusätzlich auf die Kerne, mir doch egal. 
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird ein Xeon/Core-i7 (4c/8t) also in etwa dort sein, wo die Core-i3-Prozessoren heute stehen. Eigentlich immer noch schnell genug, wenn du hie und da ein paar Abstriche machst.

Ich müsste also schon auf einen echten Zehnkerner oder höher aufrüsten. Falls der, für Videospiele (?), echt mal überlebensnotwendig würde.

Momentan ist mir, trotz totem Sockel, recht egal, was sich im Prozessorbereich tut. Ich weiß nur soviel, wenn der Core-i7, mit einer aktuellen 250-300€ Grafikkarte, nicht mehr in der Lage sein sollte, 
in meiner gewünschten Auflösung, die minimalen Bildwiederholraten über 30fps zu halten, wird komplett gewechselt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

Noch hab ich mich nicht entschieden, ich warte noch ab bis NVIDIA seine Pascals im Mai vorstellt. Aber ein Xeon... Hmm... Sorry, aber der Funke will da einfach nicht rüberspringen. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (12. April 2016)

Kann es sein, dass du unter Xeonphobie leidest? 

Muss ja kein Xeon sein. Dann nimm halt gleich das Flaggschiff, den i7-6700K. Kannst ja warten, bis er näher an den 300€ ist.
Aber für den i5-3450 bekommst du eh noch 80-100€. 
Besser als 6700K geht, für Normalos (also, Intel Extreme ausgeklammert), eh nicht. Der wäre quasi deine "USS Vengeance".
Bei Bedarf übertaktest du den auch auf mind. 4.5GHz.
Fünf bis sechs Jahre müsstest du eigentlich deine Ruhe haben. Das relativiert den Preis wieder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du unter Xeonphobie leidest?


Das nicht, aber ich kaufe nix was ich nicht brauche bzw. wovon ich keinen Nutzen hab. HT ist heute noch kein Thema, in Bälde wohl auch nicht... Ich kauf schließlich auch kein Cabrio wenn ich das Dach nie runterfahre. ^^


> Muss ja kein Xeon sein. Dann nimm halt gleich das Flaggschiff, den i7-6700K. Kannst ja warten, bis er näher an den 300€ ist.


Da werde ich wohl ziemlich lange warten müssen. [emoji52] 


> Aber für den i5-3450 bekommst du eh noch 80-100€.


Und für den Rest etwa nix?  


> Besser als 6700K geht, für Normalos (also, Intel Extreme ausgeklammert), eh nicht. Der wäre quasi deine "USS Vengeance".
> Bei Bedarf übertaktest du den auch auf mind. 4.5GHz.


4,5? Da brennt ja die Brücke. 


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2016)

Den Xeon hatte ich dir "damals" nicht vorgeschlagen, da die nötigen Boards deutlích teurer sind als ein Standardboard, welches für einen Core i5 OHNE Übertaktung reichen würde. Zudem war auch noch der Xeon selbst damals im November auch noch teurer (280€ ), und dieser Xeon war ganz generell noch sehr neu, die core i5/i7 sind früher rausgekommen. Ein Core i5-6500 kostete damals ca 210€, ein Board für 80-90€ reicht, das wären 300€ - das Xeon-Setting hätte 400€ gekostet. 

Aber da du ja inzwischen bereit bist, für einen OC-i5 + Board zusammen um die 350€ auszugeben, wäre der Xeon doch wieder interessant, zumal das Board effektiv eben nur 100€ kostet.


 und dass ich den Xeon für den Sockel 1151 gestern nicht schon vorgeschlagen hatte lag ganz simpel daran, dass nicht mehr Deinen Wunsch an "modernster Sockel" im Kopf hatte und daher den alten Xeon "rauskramte" - weil der bei Preis-Leistung nun mal top ist  


Ganz allgemein isses halt so, dass du nicht wissen kannst, ob du nicht in 2-3 Jahren heilfroh wärst, HT zu haben. Die Konsolen haben 8 Kerne, kann gut sein, dass mehr und mehr Spiele auf 8 Kerne optimiert werden. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es nicht so kommt und in 4-5 Jahren ein i5 mit höherem Takt schneller sein wird.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und dass ich den Xeon für den Sockel 1151 gestern nicht schon vorgeschlagen hatte lag ganz simpel daran, dass nicht mehr Deinen Wunsch an "modernster Sockel" im Kopf hatte und daher den alten Xeon "rauskramte" - weil der bei Preis-Leistung nun mal top ist



Gab's da nicht dass Problem, dass die Xeons ab 1151 spezielle, TEURE Serverboards benötigen und auf den "günstigen" (alles unter 300 Euro) Consumer-Boards gar nicht laufen? Um eben den "Geheimtipp" ein für allemal auszuschalten...


----------



## svd (12. April 2016)

Es geht eigentlich. Die günstigsten sind etwa in der selben Region, wie jene, wo Hersteller einfach ein Gaming-Label und Farbe draufklatschen,
um den Kindern das Taschengeld abzuknöpfen. 

Am Ende des Tages ist auch der Skylake-Xeon ein hervorragender 4c/8t. Und wird sowieso im Bundle mit dem Mainboard wieder verkauft, hehe.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Gab's da nicht dass Problem, dass die Xeons ab 1151 spezielle, TEURE Serverboards benötigen und auf den "günstigen" (alles unter 300 Euro) Consumer-Boards gar nicht laufen? Um eben den "Geheimtipp" ein für allemal auszuschalten...


  Unfug, wo hast du das her? ^^ Die passenden Boards für 1151-Xeons gibt es ab ca. 120€, was aber eben immer noch teurer als ein Board, was ohne PC für einen i5 reicht. Aber - das hab ich  ja schließlich extra mitgepostet: es gibt aktuell u.a. ein Asus-Board für 130€ mit Cashback, so dass man effektiv 100€ zahlt. Und dann ist man nur noch 20-30€ teurer als mit nem Standard-Non-OC-Board. Ich schrieb ja in meinem letzten Posting u.a. auch "_wäre der Xeon doch wieder interessant, zumal das Board effektiv eben nur 100€ kostet_" ^^ 

Und auch wenn du es nicht ganz so meinst, aber ein "günstiges" Board wäre für mich alles unter 100€ - es ist für die Mainstreamsockel sogar eher schwer, überhaupt Boards über 200€ zu finden ^^   von ca 150€ verfügbaren Sockel 1150-Boards kosten vlt. 20 über 200€    über 300€ nur 4 Modelle. 


Vlt. verwechselst du das mit dem Sockel 2011-3: da kosten selbst "normale" Boards mind 190-200€, und da kann es gut sein, dass Serverboards nochmal 100€ mehr kosten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

Also, vergleichen wir mal:

Der Xeon 1230v5 steht ungefähr bei 270 Euro.

Der 6600k bei 240 Euro.

Der 6700k bei 340 Euro.

Preislich wäre der Xeon also ein Mittelding. Hat HT, dafür aber auch den geringsten Takt.
Im jetzigen Vergleich würde mich der 6600k mehr reizen, vor allem weil sich zwischen ihm und dem 6700k kein arg großes Leistungsgefälle liegt.

Intel Core i5 6600K (Prozessoren) Test - Die bessere Skylake-CPU für Spieler? - Seite 2 - GameStar

Skylake: Core i7-6700K und Core i5-6600K im Test - Hardwareluxx

Und wie man dort (und auch anderswo) liest wird HT wichtiger gemacht als es tatsächlich ist.

Aber okay, in 1 1/2 bis 2 Monaten sehen wir weiter. Vielleicht hab ich bis dahin wieder ein Paar Test-Artikel von Amazon zu Geld gemacht. ^^


----------



## svd (12. April 2016)

Huch, für einen Moment hab ich gedacht, du würdest bei einer Amazone dein Paar Testikel zu Geld machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Huch, für einen Moment hab ich gedacht, du würdest bei einer Amazone dein Paar Testikel zu Geld machen.


Nope. Aber ab und an komme ich an ganz schöne Hardware-Artikel die ich daheim auf Herz und Nieren prüfe, bewerte und dann entweder behalte oder eben wieder weiterverticke. Im Winter konnte ich eine 8TB-HDD verhöckern, und aktuell hab ich eine externe 500GB-SSD auf dem Tisch... Bei der bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Sieht geil aus, ist lautlos, schnell... Könnte sich als Recorder-Festplatte am TV gut machen... Andererseits ist sie locker 200 Euro wert... Schwierig, schwierig... ^^


----------



## svd (12. April 2016)

Verkauf sie, solange sie was wert ist. Deine neue Systemplatte wird eh eine PCIe-SSD.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Verkauf sie, solange sie was wert ist. Deine neue Systemplatte wird eh eine PCIe-SSD.


Die hab ich bereits im Hause. ^^
Vielleicht macht mir der Verkauf die Entscheidung ja leichter und ich erlaube mir dann vielleicht doch diesen Kampfkreuzer von 6700k.


----------



## svd (12. April 2016)

Ausgezeichnet, Smithers.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Unfug, wo hast du das her? ^^ Die passenden Boards für 1151-Xeons gibt es ab ca. 120€, was aber eben immer noch teurer als ein Board, was ohne PC für einen i5 reicht. Aber - das hab ich  ja schließlich extra mitgepostet: es gibt aktuell u.a. ein Asus-Board für 130€ mit Cashback, so dass man effektiv 100€ zahlt. Und dann ist man nur noch 20-30€ teurer als mit nem Standard-Non-OC-Board. Ich schrieb ja in meinem letzten Posting u.a. auch "_wäre der Xeon doch wieder interessant, zumal das Board effektiv eben nur 100€ kostet_" ^^



Ja, Du hast recht, ich hatte nur diesen Artikel Im Hinterkopf und (fälschlicherweise) sehr hohe Preise für die C-Boards angenommen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, Du hast recht, ich hatte nur diesen Artikel Im Hinterkopf und (fälschlicherweise) sehr hohe Preise für die C-Boards angenommen.


  okay, "angenommen" ist natürlich gewagt   denn selbst spezielle Serverboards waren nicht immer EXTREM teuer, wenn du nicht grad absichtlich welche für Dual-CPU-Betrieb oder mit ungewöhnlich hohem RAM-Menge-Support gesucht hast. Teurer sind die C-Boards, aber der Aufpreis ist in einem Rahmen, so dass je nach Tagespreis manch ein Xeon eine Alternative sein kann, wenn einem 20-30€ Ersparnis wichtiger sind als einen "normalen" i5/i7 zu haben.


@sauerlandboy: "_Und wie man dort (und auch anderswo) liest wird HT wichtiger gemacht als es tatsächlich ist_."  hier sagt doch keiner, dass HT wichtig IST - aber es KANN wichtig bzw. ein Vorteil WERDEN, das ist der Punkt. Ich hab doch auch klar Tipps geschrieben, aus denen man erkennen müsste, dass es bei der Wahl zu einem i7/Xeon mit 8 Threads um das Thema "Zukunftsicherheit" geht, nicht darum, dass die schon JETZT in Games nennenswert schneller seien. Aktuell sind die Aufpreise natürlich zu hoch, wenn der Schwerpunkt der Nutzung Gaming und es einem scheissegal ist, ob zB ne Zip-Datei nun in 40 oder 30 Sekunden entpackt wird oder ein Video nun 5 oder 4 Minuten rendert   Aber grad WENN man das Thema "ich will das neueste" so hoch aufhängt und somit offenbar was will, was man nicht in 2 Jahren definitiv schon wieder wechselt, sollte man das Thema HT im Blick haben, zumal es ja so oder so nicht schadet. Die Frage ist, ob einem die möglichen Vorteile in der Zukunft den Aufpreis wert sind - that's all.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2016)

http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/pra...ie_besten_cpu_upgrades_p4.html#550-euro-paket

Euer Eindruck zu dieser Kombination?

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## HanFred (13. April 2016)

Sieht gut aus, Reviews zum Board kannst du ja selbst studieren. 16 GB RAM wären wohl auch nicht verkehrt, ich habe mir jedenfalls ein 2x8 Kit Corsair Vengeance LPX geholt (DDR4-3000). Beim Arbeitsspeicher gibt's evtl. starke Preisschwankungen, aber das ist sicherlich keine Neuigkeit für dich.

Edit: Das Board scheint relativ spartanisch ausgestattet zu sein, was mir allerdings durchaus sympathisch ist. Wozu sollten auch Bauteile drauf sein, die man ohnehin nicht braucht? Über das fehlende USB 3.1 liesse sich vielleicht streiten, allerdings habe ich selbst dafür noch keine Verwendung gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die besten CPU-Upgrades - Kaufberatung mit CPU, RAM und Mainboard für April 2016 - Seite 4 - GameStar
> 
> Euer Eindruck zu dieser Kombination?
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


  kannst du nehmen, aber ich würde 16GB vorschlagen. 2x8GB DDR4-2800 oder 3000 kosten ca 80-90€. 
Auch interessant, gleiche Cashbackaktion wie beim Xeon-Board:  ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da kriegst du 30€ von Asus zurück.


----------



## svd (13. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @sauerlandboy: "_Und wie man dort (und auch anderswo) liest wird HT wichtiger gemacht als es tatsächlich ist_."  hier sagt doch keiner, dass HT wichtig IST - aber es KANN wichtig bzw. ein Vorteil WERDEN, das ist der Punkt.
> 
> [...]



Obwohl man eigentlich sagen kann, dass der Core-i3, eigentlich seit Nehalem (2010), *nur deswegen* noch immer ein passabler Gaming-Prozessor ist, weil er Hyper-Threading unterstützt, ne?
Ohne, also auf Pentium-G-Niveau, wäre er, selbst extremst übertaktet, schon seit 2014 keine ernst zu nehmende Empfehlung mehr.

Das HT beim Core-i7/Xeon keine nennenswerte Vorteile hat, heißt ja bloß, dass selbst aktuelle Spiele kaum mehr als 4 Threads nützen, nicht, dass die Technologie an sich unnütz ist.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Obwohl man eigentlich sagen kann, dass der Core-i3, eigentlich seit Nehalem (2010), *nur deswegen* noch immer ein passabler Gaming-Prozessor ist, weil er Hyper-Threading unterstützt, ne?


 klar, aber hier geht es ja eh nur um die Frage, ob HT per se als "Technik" was nutzt, sondern ob 4Kerne plus HT sinnvoll sein können oder es sein werden. Dass 4 Kerne schon lange von Games genutzt werden, das ist ja nichts neues, DA isses klar, dass eine CPU mit 4 Threads durchaus besser ist als eine mit nut nur 2 Kernen und Threads aus der gleichen Basis-Familie.


----------



## svd (13. April 2016)

Ja, aber Assassin's-Creed-Fans muss es freuen zu hören, dass zumindest die Anvil-Next-Engine Threads gern hat.


----------



## Shorty484 (14. April 2016)

Naja, HT hat im Moment keine wirklichen Vorteile, es hat aber auch keine nennenswerten Nachteile. Warum sollte man also, nur weil man nicht weiß, ob man in 1 oder 2 Jahren vom HT profitiert, dies als sinnlose Investition abtun? Und die 0,1 Unterschied beim Takt zwischen dem i5 6600k und dem Xeon 1231 fällt in der Praxis sicher nicht auf.

Von Übertaktung selbst war ich auch noch nie wirklich überzeugt, weil der Leistungszuwachs zumindest mir nie nennenswert aufgefallen ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> kannst du nehmen, aber ich würde 16GB vorschlagen. 2x8GB DDR4-2800 oder 3000 kosten ca 80-90€.
> Auch interessant, gleiche Cashbackaktion wie beim Xeon-Board:  ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da kriegst du 30€ von Asus zurück.


Oha. Das Teil sieht ja echt schnieke aus. Muss mich dann aber ranhalten, die Aktion läuft Ende des Monats aus.

Hmm... Zumindest einige Komponenten könnte ich vorab bestellen, CPU und Graka würden erst im Mai/Juni folgen.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. April 2016)

Ich glaube ich komme so langsam zu meiner Wunsch-Konfiguration.
Werde allerdings auf ein mATX-System wechseln.

Als Mainboard hab ich dieses hier im Auge

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...51-Dual-Channel-DDR4-mATX-Retail_1010543.html

zusammen mit diesem Gehäuse
http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-MA-W1...=1461254734&sr=8-2&keywords=Sharkoon+ma-w1000

Vor allen die Anzahl der Front-USB-Ports gefällt mir. 

CPU wird wohl der 6700k zusammen mit dem von Gamestar empfohlenen Kühler, ebenso RAM, aber dann gleich 16GB. Dann fehlt nur noch eine Pascal. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2016)

jo, passt alles. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das Gehäuse dann auch leise kühlt - ist halt etwas enger und auch sehr günstig, so dass da nicht grad 10-15€-Lüfter drin sein dürften


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> jo, passt alles. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das Gehäuse dann auch leise kühlt - ist halt etwas enger und auch sehr günstig, so dass da nicht grad 10-15€-Lüfter drin sein dürften


Das ist mir bewusst, aber erstmal ausprobieren. Zur Not kann ich kann immer noch hochwertige Gehäuselüfter holen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst, aber erstmal ausprobieren. Zur Not kann ich kann immer noch hochwertige Gehäuselüfter holen.


  ich hab selber ein Sharkoon-Gehäuse, aber für 70-80€. Deren eigene Lüfter in MEINEM sind ziemlich leise, und da sind 3 Stück dabeigewesen, 2x 140mm. Wenn das die gleichen wie bei mir sind, dann wird es sicher passen. zudem kann man die ja auch regeln - wenn das Board genug Anschlüsse hat - oder per Adapter auf 7V laufen lassen. Grad vorne braucht der Lüfter eh nicht schnell drehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2016)

So, Gehäuse ist angekommen. Als nächstes folgen Board, CPU, Kühler und RAM. Allerdings hab ich etwas Bedenken bei dem von Gamestar empfohlenen Alpenföhn Brocken 2, weil der... Nun ja, in der Tat ein ziemlicher Brocken ist, mit seinen 165mm Höhe.  Könnte womöglich an der Scheibenwand des Gehäuses drücken, was nicht so prickelnd wäre.

Könnt ihr mir einen alternativen Kühler empfehlen der max. 150mm hoch ist und trotzdem für einen 6700k ausreicht?

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2016)

Was haste denn jetzt für eine Gehäuse genommen? Das Sharkoon MA-W1000 ? 

Du könntest den Be quiet Shadow Rock 2 SR1 nehmen, oder einen Scythe Mugen 4. Die sind zwar über 150mm, aber es passen ja welche bis 165mm, das sollte dann kein Problem sein. Noch flacher wäre der Thermalright Macho 120


Daran, dass nur mATX beim Board passt, hast du aber noch gedacht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was haste denn jetzt für eine Gehäuse genommen? Das Sharkoon MA-W1000 ?
> 
> Du könntest den Be quiet Shadow Rock 2 SR1 nehmen, oder einen Scythe Mugen 4. Die sind zwar über 150mm, aber es passen ja welche bis 165mm, das sollte dann kein Problem sein. Noch flacher wäre der Thermalright Macho 120
> 
> ...


Wegen dem Board, das ist klar, als ich aber von 165mm las hab mich aber doch gefragt wie dieser in ein 185mm-Gehäuse - besagtes W1000 -reinpassen soll. Das wird ne sehr enge Kiste bei nur 20mm Luft.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2016)

Also, bei zB Geizhals steht, dass Kühler bis 165mm reinpassen. Du hast da vermutlich recht wenig Platz zwischen Mainboard-Platte und rechtem Seitenteil.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, bei zB Geizhals steht, dass Kühler bis 165mm reinpassen. Du hast da vermutlich recht wenig Platz zwischen Mainboard-Platte und rechtem Seitenteil.


Hmm... Wenn das so angegeben ist, okay...Aber unter Einberechnung der Abstandhalter und der Board-Dicke... Da hat nicht mal ein kleiner Finger noch Platz. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2016)

Den "Mugen 4" kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Der werkelt jetzt seit ca. siebzehn Monaten im Rechner und ich habe ihn noch kein einziges Mal gehört. 

Er ist toll verarbeitet, hat wirklich kompakte Ausmaße, kühlt dabei genauso gut wie der legendäre "Macho". 
Für extremes Übertakten würde ich den Standardlüfter jedoch gegen ein, unter Volllast, leiseres und leistungsfähigeres Modell austauschen.

Der Einbau kann etwas fummelig sein, da ein, am Sockelrahmen verschraubter, Querbalken für den Druck auf den Prozessor sorgt.
Bei ausgebautem Mainboard und magnetischem Schraubendreher aber keine wirkliche Hürde.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Wenn das so angegeben ist, okay...Aber unter Einberechnung der Abstandhalter und der Board-Dicke... Da hat nicht mal ein kleiner Finger noch Platz.


 das ist halt ein absolute Einsteigergehäuse. Zu Gunsten von viel Platz für Kühler und Lüfter, haben die dann halt ein recht dünnes Mainbordtray, sehr dünne Seitenteile und nur wenig Platz für Kabel dazwischen, könnte ich mir vorstellen. Aber es ist ja nicht mal ein kleiner Finger nötig, um die dicksten Kabel verlegen zu können - man muss halt nur mit sich überkreuzenden Kabeln etwas rumfummlen, ob man die nicht anders verlegen kann


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2016)

Okay... Aber ich werde wohl doch eine der beiden deinerseits genannten Alternativen nehmen, wäre immerhin ein geretteter Zentimeter mehr. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Den "Mugen 4" kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Der werkelt jetzt seit ca. siebzehn Monaten im Rechner und ich habe ihn noch kein einziges Mal gehört.
> 
> Er ist toll verarbeitet, hat wirklich kompakte Ausmaße, kühlt dabei genauso gut wie der legendäre "Macho".
> Für extremes Übertakten würde ich den Standardlüfter jedoch gegen ein, unter Volllast, leiseres und leistungsfähigeres Modell austauschen.


Vorschlag für einen empfehlenswerten Lüfter? Hab mich bis dato nie damit befassen müssen weil es hier meine absolute Übertaktungspremiere ist. 

Ach ja, bei einigen Kühlern haben die Käufer CPU Spacer beim Hersteller angefordert. Braucht man diese zwingend?

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2016)

Also, ich habe mich auch noch nicht damit beschäftigt, um ehrlich zu sein, weil der Prozessor ja immer noch sehr gut macht, was er soll. 

Ich würde einfach mal probieren, wie hoch der Standardlüfter bei dir überhaupt aufdreht. Und, falls er echt nervte, können wir noch immer gucken, 
welcher der zahlreichen "Noiseblocker NB-eLoop" der geeignetste wäre, hehe.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2016)

Also, bei den Lüftern würde ich einfach mal abwarten, wie die sich denn in der Praxis anhören. Der bei einem OC-Kühler ist an sich immer recht leise, und Gehäuse: oft kannst du die auch mit 7V laufen lassen, FALLS die zu laut sind - ansonsten vorne einer 140mm mit maximal 800 U/Min für 8-15€, hinten einer 120mm bis 1200 U/Min für 6-12€ - damit bist du super bedient.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mir ja Anfang des Jahres auch einen Skylake geholt und zunächst den Originallüfter drauf, da ich mir wegen den Temperaturen bei Skylake (der i5 hat gerade einmal 65W TDP) nun überhaupt keine Gedanken mache - und ich vergessen hatte, mir neue WLP für meinen Noctua zu bestellen. 

Auf die Dauer war mir der Stockcooler jedoch hörbar zu laut, mittlerweile sitzt da wieder der Noctua (zusammen mit einem bequiet SilentWings) - ich bin aber auch relativ empfindlich, was Lüftergeräusche betrifft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2016)

@svd 

Hab mir gestern den Mugen 4 nochmal genauer angesehen und mir Käufer-Reviews dazu durchgelesen. Im Moment würde ich diesen in die engere Wahl nehmen, allerdings wird die arg schwierige Montage kritisiert... Wobei da wohl von einer älteren Revision die Rede sein könnte.

Was kannst du darüber berichten? Und wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht und Anpressdruck aus? Muss man sich keine Sorgen wegen Beschädigung der CPU bzw. des Boards machen?

Langsam bin -ich am überlegen ob ich die OC-Sache doch wieder verwerfe, denn wie ich auch erfahren musste soll der Skylake wegen seiner nicht 100% ebenen Oberfläche nicht so einfach zu kühlen sein, weshalb viele OC-Kühler gar nicht für diesen geeignet sind. Das macht mich etwas unsicher.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ja Anfang des Jahres auch einen Skylake geholt und zunächst den Originallüfter drauf, da ich mir wegen den Temperaturen bei Skylake (der i5 hat gerade einmal 65W TDP) nun überhaupt keine Gedanken mache - und ich vergessen hatte, mir neue WLP für meinen Noctua zu bestellen.
> 
> Auf die Dauer war mir der Stockcooler jedoch hörbar zu laut, mittlerweile sitzt da wieder der Noctua (zusammen mit einem bequiet SilentWings) - ich bin aber auch relativ empfindlich, was Lüftergeräusche betrifft.


Die Noctua-Kühler sehen auch interessant aus... Welchen Typ hast du bei dir eingebaut? Der NH-L12 macht vom Preis und den Abmessungen her auch keinen schlechten Eindruck, vor allem soll der viel Zubehör haben.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Noctua-Kühler sehen auch interessant aus... Welchen Typ hast du bei dir eingebaut? Der NH-L12 macht vom Preis und den Abmessungen her auch keinen schlechten Eindruck, vor allem soll der viel Zubehör haben.



Den NH-U-9F, der wird aber schon lange nicht mehr gebaut. Ich habe den seit über 10 Jahren, das müsste jetzt schon die vierte, oder fünfte CPU sein, die durch ihn gekühlt wird. Das einzige, was ich mittlerweile getauscht habe, ist der eigentliche Lüfter, da ist mittlerweile nicht mehr das Original, sondern ein beQuiet am Start. 

Das Tolle an Noctua ist, dass sie bei Bedarf immer auch neue "mounting kits" für neue Sockel entwickeln, die nicht nur kompatibel zu ihren älteren Modellen sind, sondern sogar kostenlos bezogen werden können.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Den NH-U-9F, der wird aber schon lange nicht mehr gebaut. Ich habe den seit über 10 Jahren, das müsste jetzt schon die vierte, oder fünfte CPU sein, die durch ihn gekühlt wird. Das einzige, was ich mittlerweile getauscht habe, ist der eigentliche Lüfter, da ist mittlerweile nicht mehr das Original, sondern ein beQuiet am Start.
> 
> Das Tolle an Noctua ist, dass sie bei Bedarf immer auch neue "mounting kits" für neue Sockel entwickeln, die nicht nur kompatibel zu ihren älteren Modellen sind, sondern sogar kostenlos bezogen werden können.


 das ist bei Zb Scythe aber an sich auch üblich. zudem scheint zumindest Intel ohnehin bei dem "Design" des Sockels in absehbarer Zeit nichts ändern zu wollen.

@slb: dass ne CPU wegen zu VIEL Anpressdruck kaputt geht, ist an sich fast unmöglich. Die vetragen VIEL mehr, als viele denken. Kritisch wäre nur ein schiefes Aufsetzen und dann zu viel Druck, was bei der "Einhak"-Methode von AMD-Sockeln ggf. passieren KANN. Wenn du das alles aber so festdrehst, dass es Dir fast schon "zu fest" vorkommt, dann teste einfach mal die Temps - wenn die zu hoch sind, dann erhöhe des Druck etwas und sieh nach, ob es was bringt, und das so lange, bis sich nix mehr tut bei den Temps.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2016)

Na gut... Dann werde ich mich wohl für besagtes Noctua entscheiden. Ist noch etwas kompakter und soll sich sehr gut montieren lassen.

Heisst also Midnight-Shopping bei Mindfactory. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @slb: dass ne CPU wegen zu VIEL Anpressdruck kaputt geht, ist an sich fast unmöglich. Die vetragen VIEL mehr, als viele denken.



Das ist richtig, aber man sollte niemals Technikerregel #1 außer Acht lassen: "Nach fest kommt ab."


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2016)

oh, die PCGH hat vor einiger Zeit nen Artikel über vorbogene Träger weil so 2-3 die Spezifikation nicht einhalten 
Aber das Problem taucht eben nicht per se auch und nicht jeder Kühler hat ne montierung wo man "unendlich" druck aufbauen kann


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2016)

Ganz im Ernst, ursprünglich wollte ich zur Mugen-Installation schreiben, dass das Anziehen der Schrauben des Querbalkens Feingefühl benötigte.
Und witzeln, dass es bei dir, SLB, daran wohl scheitern könnte, haha. Mist, manche Chancen im Leben lässt man einfach zu leichtsinnig vorbeiziehen. 

Also, persönlich war mir zuerst auch nicht wohl dabei gewesen. Väterlicherseits habe ich nämlich die "unkontrollierte Gewaltanwendung" geerbt. (Paps ist ein notorischer Radmutternkiller.) 
Aber geschafft hab ich es auch, ohne was kaputt zu machen. Was Kühlerhersteller in Zukunft vlt. wohl angeben sollten, ist das empfohlene Drehmoment für diverse Sockel...

Noctua ist aber gut. Weil österreichisch. Hätte ich auch gekauft. Aber ich bin geizig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2016)

Bin gestern doch nicht zum Bestellen gekommen, aber eben sehe ich dass ich wohl den richtigen Zeitpunkt abgewartet hab. Bei Intel-CPUs und Gigabyte-Boards laufen Cashback-Aktionen bis Mitte Juli. Fein. 

Nur kann ich nirgends auf der Cashback-Seite sehen wie viel ich beim Kauf eines 6700k zurück bekäme... Und auch kein Formular.... Oder bin ich heute irgendwie blind? [emoji55] 

Edit:
Ach Moment, ist das für eine Kombination aus CPU und (!) Board zu verstehen?
gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ach Moment, ist das für eine Kombination aus CPU und (!) Board zu verstehen?
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Jo!

Hier wäre eine Übersicht für Intel und Gigabyte. 
INTEL - GIGABYTE CASHBACK


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Jo!
> 
> Hier wäre eine Übersicht für Intel und Gigabyte.
> INTEL - GIGABYTE CASHBACK


Okay, war für nen Moment etwas irritiert. Gut, in meinem Fall wären das 40 Mücken die wieder in die Kasse zurück gingen. Ist doch schön. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2016)

So, die ersten 590 Euro - Board, CPU, Kühler, RAM - sind schonmal bei Mindfactory gelandet. Wenn ab kommende Woche die GTX1070 besser verfügbar sein sollte wird diese nachträglich bestellt. Weiss noch nicht welchem Hersteller ich favorisieren soll, aber es ist interessant/merkwürdig dass für Normal-Getaktete und OC-Versionen der gleiche Preis verlangt wird (z.B. Gainward Phoenix Aktiv oder Golden, Palit Jetstream oder Super Jetstream). 

Vielleicht wird es die Palit Super Jetstream, das kalte Grau passt besser zur Rest-Hardware. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es die Palit Super Jetstream, das kalte Grau passt besser zur Rest-Hardware. ^^
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Palit werde ich persönlich auf ewige Zeit mit den aufgeblähten Kondensatoren meiner alten Palit Radeon X1050...in einem reinen Office Rechner mit Gehäuselüftern wohlgemerkt 

Gut, als ich es bemerkt hatte( Pixelfehler), habe ich sie mit den Fingern wieder zugedrückt. Lief noch ein paar Monate


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Palit werde ich persönlich auf ewige Zeit mit den aufgeblähten Kondensatoren meiner alten Palit Radeon X1050...in einem reinen Office Rechner mit Gehäuselüftern wohlgemerkt
> 
> Gut, als ich es bemerkt hatte( Pixelfehler), habe ich sie mit den Fingern wieder zugedrückt. Lief noch ein paar Monate


Wäre für mich die 2. Palit. Mit deren GTX660ti Jetstream hab ich seinerzeit beste Erfahrungen gemacht 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre für mich die 2. Palit. Mit deren GTX660ti Jetstream hab ich seinerzeit beste Erfahrungen gemacht
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Du Glücklicher...würde mich aber in der Tat mal interessieren, welches eigentlich die größten Junk-Firmen( also Defekte aufgrund mieser Qualität/ Verarbeitung) etc. sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher...würde mich aber in der Tat mal interessieren, welches eigentlich die größten Junk-Firmen( also Defekte aufgrund mieser Qualität/ Verarbeitung) etc. sind.



Aus persönlicher Erfahrung: XFX.

Ich hatte mal eine (Black Edition), die durfte ich DREIMAL austauschen lassen, jedesmal innerhalb weniger Wochen defekt - nach kürzester Zeit Pixelfehler. Ich habe natürlich nie den Kühler abgeschraubt, aber ich vermute, dass der nicht korrekt auf dem Chip aufsaß. 
Ich habe mich dann entnervt für einen anderen Hersteller entschieden, EVGA, da gab's dann keine Probleme mehr.

XFX jedenfalls, nie wieder!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher...würde mich aber in der Tat mal interessieren, welches eigentlich die größten Junk-Firmen( also Defekte aufgrund mieser Qualität/ Verarbeitung) etc. sind.


Dazu kann ich mich gar nicht äußern, denn bis auf einen einzigen Fall von defektem VRAM an einer alten 8800er von Gainward (was auch erst nach etwa 2 1/2 Jahren zum Vorschein kam) hatte ich in 20 Jahren keinerlei Graka-Schwund, und ich würde auch wegen dieses seltenen Falls Gainward nicht meiden wollen.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aus persönlicher Erfahrung: XFX.
> 
> Ich hatte mal eine (Black Edition), die durfte ich DREIMAL austauschen lassen, jedesmal innerhalb weniger Wochen defekt - nach kürzester Zeit Pixelfehler. Ich habe natürlich nie den Kühler abgeschraubt, aber ich vermute, dass der nicht korrekt auf dem Chip aufsaß.
> Ich habe mich dann entnervt für einen anderen Hersteller entschieden, EVGA, da gab's dann keine Probleme mehr.
> ...



Stimmt, hatte mal eine 4870 von XFX...die hatten definitiv ein kleines Hitzeproblem


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Stimmt, hatte mal eine 4870 von XFX...die hatten definitiv ein kleines Hitzeproblem



Ich mag anderen Herstellern vielleicht unrecht tun, mit Palit, Gainward, Zotac habe ich z. B. null Erfahrung, aber aufgrund hervorragender Erfahrungen greife ich ausschließlich zu Marken wie ASUS, MSI, EVGA und Sapphire.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> hatte ich in 20 Jahren keinerlei Graka-Schwund,



Respekt !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2016)

Naja, XFX stellt seit ca. 6 Jahren  eh keine NVIDIA-Karten mehr her, von daher... 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Respekt !


Gebürt nicht mir, sondern den Herstellern. 

Ich habe eigentlich nie nach Marke, sondern nach Preis und Testberichten entschieden, seit der ersten Voodoo-3DFX, und damit bin ich bisher immer am besten gefahren.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2016)

Viele "Probleme" liegen nicht am Hersteller per Se, sondern an der Charge der Chips, die er bekommen hat. Es kann sein, dass XFX mal reihenweise defekte Karten eines bestimmten Typs hatte, weil die schlechte Chips bekommen hatten oder vtl auch einen Fehler selber verschuldeten zB in ihrem eigenen BIOS, aber seitdem nie wieder Karten mit nennenswerten systematischen Fehlern. Oder Sapphire: denen sind reihenweise ich glaub AMD 7870er durchgebrannt... jedenfalls die erste "Generation". So was passiert halt mal. Davor ist aber kein Hersteller sicher. 

Bei mindfactory kann man ja bei den Bewertungen auch die RMA-Quote der Produkte einsehen - da hat XFX bei zB der R9 380 keine Rückläufer, also 0%. Bei der R9 390 hat ein Modell 1%, ein anderes 6%. Zum Vergleich die Palit GTX 970: die hat 3%. 


So oder so muss man echt Pech haben, wenn einem die Graka hopps geht. Mir ist das noch nie passiert, wobei ich die auch nie länger als ca 3 Jahre nutze.


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Juli 2016)

Ja ich sehe das auch so. Habe früher immer die billigste genommen.

Habe jetzt aber mit MSI und Sapphire echt gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (1. Juli 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Stimmt, hatte mal eine 4870 von XFX...die hatten definitiv ein kleines Hitzeproblem


Die 4870 hatte überall ein Hitzeprobleme. Hatte damals eine von Saphire und da konnte ich immer nen Spiegelei drauf braten.

Eine XFX hatte ich auch mal GTX 260 und nie Probleme mit gehabt.


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Juli 2016)

Die einzige Firma mit der ich nur Pech hatte hieß Claude ich " Club 3D" .. da sind mir erst 2 6600gt und dann ne 8600gt von drauggegangen ...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2016)

So, am Wochenende hab ich was zu tun. [emoji4] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss nur noch die Palit GTX1070 Gamerock erscheinen, dann wäre der neue Ofen vollständig. Aber vorab kann ich ja alles andere einsetzen und einen Win7-Key in Win10 umwandeln.
Und evtl. kommt noch ein 3,5"-Kartenleser dazu, wäre ganz praktisch anstelle der ganzen USB-Adapter. Aber erstmal eine brauchbare Marke finden...

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, am Wochenende hab ich was zu tun. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön! Da hat sich Papa Sauerland* was Feines gegönnt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, am Wochenende hab ich was zu tun. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also, ich hab schlechte Erfahrung mit Einbau-Cardreadern gemacht und nutze einen kleinen Stick von Hama, den ich bei Bedarf dann halt an Front-USB mache. Der kann SD und microSD. Mehr hat "man" idR ja eh nicht   und dank USB3.0 auch mit 60-80MB/s, was die SD-Card halt hergibt. 

Und auch nicht vergessen: bei einem Cardreader im Gehäuse - zumindest wenn es auf dem Boden steht - musst du oft gebückt "rumfummeln", bis die Karte korrekt steckt. Grad bei schwarzen Readern siehst du die Schlitze oft auch nur sehr sehr schlecht, ohne nah ranzugehen. Beim Stick hab ich den in der Hand, steck die Card rein und dann den Stick an USB.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, ich hab schlechte Erfahrung mit Einbau-Cardreadern gemacht und nutze einen kleinen Stick von Hama, den ich bei Bedarf dann halt an Front-USB mache. Der kann SD und microSD. Mehr hat "man" idR ja eh nicht   und dank USB3.0 auch mit 60-80MB/s, was die SD-Card halt hergibt.
> 
> Und auch nicht vergessen: bei einem Cardreader im Gehäuse - zumindest wenn es auf dem Boden steht - musst du oft gebückt "rumfummeln", bis die Karte korrekt steckt. Grad bei schwarzen Readern siehst du die Schlitze oft auch nur sehr sehr schlecht, ohne nah ranzugehen. Beim Stick hab ich den in der Hand, steck die Card rein und dann den Stick an USB.


Probieren werde ich es trotzdem, die USB-Adapter verrichten leider nicht mehr vernünftig ihren Dienst, und viele Einbau-Card-Reader die bei Mindfactory angeboten werden sind ziemlich gut bis sehr gut bewertet. Vielleicht hattest du auch nur ein Sonntagsgerät. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Da hat sich Papa Sauerland* was Feines gegönnt.


Jupp. Aber da kommt ja noch der GSync-TFT dazu, soviel Luxus muss schon sein. 

Aber zur Graka:
Ich frage mich was eigentlich besser ist, die für Gamer so angepriesene Gamerock oder doch die Super Jetstream, weil letztere auf dem Papier nochmal höher (GPU-Takt 1632 Mhz, Boost 1835 Mhz) getaktet zu sein scheint... Verwirrt mich etwas, denn ich dachte die Gamerock (GPU-Takt 1556 Mhz, Boost 1746 Mhz) wäre DIE Gamepower-Karte.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jupp. Aber da kommt ja noch der GSync-TFT dazu, soviel Luxus muss schon sein.
> 
> Aber zur Graka:
> Ich frage mich was eigentlich besser ist, die für Gamer so angepriesene Gamerock oder doch die Super Super Jetstream, weil letztere auf dem Papier nochmal höher getaktet zu sein scheint... Verwirrt mich etwas, denn ich dachte die Gamerock wäre DIE Gamepower-Karte.



Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber eine besonders hohe Taktung war mir noch nie sehr wichtig. Ich präferiere (nahezu) lautlose Lüfter auch unter Vollast und dazu einen möglichst niedrigen Stromverbrauch. 

Bei stark übertakteten Modellen neigt der Verbrauch schon gerne einmal dazu, durch die Decke zu schießen. 

Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten, die Gamerock ist wohl eine neue Marketingmasche von Palit, um Enthusiasten anzusprechen, Gamerock Premium und Super Jetstream nehmen sich imho leistungstechnisch kaum etwas (abgesehen davon finde ich den Kühler der Gamerock potthässlich, aber gut, reine Geschmacksfrage)


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2016)

Bisher war doch immer die "Super Jetstream" Palits Top-Karte gewesen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Probieren werde ich es trotzdem, die USB-Adapter verrichten leider nicht mehr vernünftig ihren Dienst, und viele Einbau-Card-Reader die bei Mindfactory angeboten werden sind ziemlich gut bis sehr gut bewertet. Vielleicht hattest du auch nur ein Sonntagsgerät. ^^


 also, wenn, dann eher vier Sonntagsgeräte...


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Juli 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Bisher war doch immer die "Super Jetstream" Palits Top-Karte gewesen?



Bislang, jetzt anscheinend nicht mehr...zumindest, wenn man dem Marketing-Geblubber Glauben schenken darf. 

Wie immer gilt, "take with a grain of salt."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber eine besonders hohe Taktung war mir noch nie sehr wichtig. Ich präferiere (nahezu) lautlose Lüfter auch unter Vollast und dazu einen möglichst niedrigen Stromverbrauch.
> 
> Bei stark übertakteten Modellen neigt der Verbrauch schon gerne einmal dazu, durch die Decke zu schießen.
> 
> Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten, die Gamerock ist wohl eine neue Marketingmasche von Palit, um Enthusiasten anzusprechen, Gamerock Premium und Super Jetstream nehmen sich imho leistungstechnisch kaum etwas (abgesehen davon finde ich den Kühler der Gamerock potthässlich, aber gut, reine Geschmacksfrage)


Umso seltsamer finde ich auch diesen Test

https://www.computerbase.de/2016-06/palit-geforce-gtx-1070-gamerock-test/

und folgende Aussage:
"Palit hat neben der Founders Edition vier weitere Versionen der GeForce GTX 1070 im Portfolio. Neben den Premium-Modellen GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock sowie GameRock Premium Edition gibt es die sehr ähnlichen Modelle GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream sowie Super JetStream. *Letztere takten nicht ganz so hoch wie die GameRock-Modelle* und sind mit einer anderen Kühlerabdeckung ausgestattet, davon abgesehen aber identisch."

Äähhmm... Ist doch eher genau umgekehrt oder stehe ich völlig auf dem Schlauch? 

Ich meine, mir ist die Farbe und das Design völlig Wurst, hauptsache leise, und da scheinen Jetstream wie auch Gamerock keine nennenswerten Unterschiede zu machen.


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2016)

Ach so, da werden kleine 20€ verrechnet, damit du dir das lästige Gefummel mit dem MSI-Afterburner ersparst. Find ich eigentlich nett.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Äähhmm... Ist doch eher genau umgekehrt oder stehe ich völlig auf dem Schlauch?
> 
> Ich meine, mir ist die Farbe und das Design völlig Wurst, hauptsache leise, und da scheinen Jetstream wie auch Gamerock keine nennenswerten Unterschiede zu machen.



Wieso? Die Gamerocks takten einen Ticken schneller als die jeweiligen (Super) Jetstreams, sind dafür aber auch teurer. Ich sehe da aber nun wirklich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied der die Preisdifferenz, die dennoch gering ausfällt, rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wieso? Die Gamerocks takten einen Ticken schneller als die jeweiligen (Super) Jetstreams, sind dafür aber auch teurer. Ich sehe da aber nun wirklich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied der die Preisdifferenz, die dennoch gering ausfällt, rechtfertigen würde.


Ich wiederhole nochmal die Angaben von Mindfaktory:
Gamerock            - (GPU-Takt 1556 Mhz, Boost 1746 Mhz)
Super Jetstream  - (GPU-Takt 1632 Mhz, Boost 1835 Mhz)

Verstehst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will? Wo ist da die Gamerock schneller im Takt?


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2016)

Auch von der GameRock existieren zwei Varianten. Die "Premium" ist höher getaktet, als die SJ.

Allerdings, ist das doch echt kein Kopfzerbrechen wert. Geld schon gar nicht. 
Falls du so darauf erpicht bist, bis jetzt hat es noch jede Hardwareseite hinbekommen, eine GTX1070FE über 2000MHz boosten zu lassen. Was soll's.
Warum sollte das mit einer Grafikkarte mit Custom-Kühler schwerer sein?


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole nochmal die Angaben von Mindfaktory:
> Gamerock            - (GPU-Takt 1556 Mhz, Boost 1746 Mhz)
> Super Jetstream  - (GPU-Takt 1632 Mhz, Boost 1835 Mhz)
> 
> Verstehst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will?




Klar verstehe ich Dich, ich meinte ja auch die *jeweilige, *also:

Jetstream < Gamerock

Super Jetstream < Gamerock Premium

oder eben dann insgesamt:

 Jetstream < Gamerock < Super Jetstream < Gamerock Premium

Alles klar?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Auch von der GameRock existieren zwei Varianten. Die "Premium" ist höher getaktet, als die SJ.


Das weiss ich... Aber man geht doch davon aus dass die Gamerock in beiden (!) Varianten über den Jetstream steht, sonst macht diese Einteilung vom Namen her doch kaum Sinn.


> Allerdings, ist das doch echt kein Kopfzerbrechen wert. Geld schon gar nicht.
> Falls du so darauf erpicht bist, bis jetzt hat es noch jede Hardwareseite hinbekommen, eine GTX1070FE über 2000MHz boosten zu lassen. Was soll's.
> Warum sollte das mit einer Grafikkarte mit Custom-Kühler schwerer sein?


Auf 5-10% mehr Leistung kommt es mir auch gar nicht an, darum überlege ich ob es die "normale" Gamerock nicht auch tut, Premium muss ich nicht unbedingt haben, auch wenn diese nur mickrige 10-20 Euronen mehr kostet.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das weiss ich... Aber man geht doch davon aus dass die Gamerock in beiden (!) Varianten über den Jetstream steht, sonst macht diese Einteilung vom Namen her doch kaum Sinn.



Wie schon gesagt, Marketing-Gedöns...die Karte ist in erster Linie für "Gamer", die Wert darauf legen, wenn's bunt blinkt. Wer's mag...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2016)

So, die Super Jetstream ist nun auch bestellt. Gamerock will ich nun doch nicht. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2016)

Also, nur um die ganzen intensiven Überlegungen mal etwas zu erden: da geht es um 3-5% mehr Takt, also MAXIMAL 3-5% mehr FPS... davon merkst du nichts. Statt 40 FPS sind es halt 42, statt eh schon 80 FPS sind es 84... suuuuuper...     wichtiger wäre, OB man ein Modell vlt problemlos auf 10-15% mehr übertakten kann als das andere - aber so was wir selten getestet...

d.h. Dein Kauf war so oder so okay, du machst nix verkehrt mit der Jetstream. AUSSER es stellt sich im Nachhinein raus, dass die Jetstreams systematische Fehler wie zB extremes Spulenfiepen hätten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juli 2016)

Oh-oh... Ich stelle gerade fest dass ich versehentlich ein RAM-Kit bestehend aus 4x 4GB gekauft hab. Wollte eigentlich 2x 8GB... Hoffe das wird mit den 4 Riegeln auch gehen, nicht dass der Kühler da aneckt, sonst muss ich Mindfactory wegen Kit-Umtausch kontaktieren. 

Edit:
Uff! So eben ein knapper cm Luft zwischem Kühler und dem vordersten Riegel. Passt!


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh-oh... Ich stelle gerade fest dass ich versehentlich ein RAM-Kit bestehend aus 4x 4GB gekauft hab. Wollte eigentlich 2x 8GB... Hoffe das wird mit den 4 Riegeln auch gehen, nicht dass der Kühler da aneckt, sonst muss ich Mindfactory wegen Kit-Umtausch kontaktieren.
> 
> Edit:
> Uff! So eben ein knapper cm Luft zwischem Kühler und dem vordersten Riegel. Passt!


 selbst 0,1cm wären ja genug     kritischer wäre da eher, dass bei 4 Riegeln MANCHMAL der Betrieb nicht so zuverlässig ist, wenn man übertaktet & Co.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2016)

Was ist denn eigentlich für ein Mainboard sinnvoll für einen i7 6700 ? Welchen Lüfter sollte man nehmen Und wieviel kostet ungefähr so eine Kombi ? Und welche RAM-Riegel wären die idealen ? Würde auch auf 2 x 8 GB gehen. Perspektivisch kommt dieses Jahr auch noch eine Nvidia 1070 oder 1080 dazu. OC ist eigentlich nicht geplant. Daher der 6700 ohne k.

Mein Towergehäuse (Coolermaster Glite) und Netzteil Emermax Naxon würde ich gern behalten. Oder gibts Towermäßig/Netzteilseitig für relativ günstiges Geld was deutlich besseres ? Gleiches gilt für meine Samsung SSD 840G Evo 240 GB. Die HDD Western Digital WD20EARX mit 2 TB fliegt vermutlich auch noch dieses Jahr raus und wird gegen eine 4 oder 8 TB Platte ersetzt (je nach Preisentwicklung).

Bzw. benötige ich gar andere Teile für so eine Umrüstung ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> OC ist eigentlich nicht geplant. Daher der 6700 ohne k.


 das ist aktuell fast schon unsinnig, denn du bekommst auf viele Mainboards aktuell Cashback von 30-60€, aber NUR wenn du ein entsprechendes Board inkl. 6700k nimmst. Dadurch ist der Aufpreis des 6700k wieder eingeholt oder sogar überholt. Es kann zwar am Ende dann etwas teurer sein, als ein 6700 + günstiges Board, weil in der Aktion nicht die Boards sind, die auch ohne Cashback nur 80€ kosten, aber da der 6700k ja auch eh schon auch so spürbar mehr Takt hat, würde ich trotzdem eher den 6700k nehmen, auch wenn es am Ende vlt doch 20€ mehr sind.

zB dieses Board http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-h170-hd3-a1319157.html  100€ + 6700k 330€ sind 430€, Cashback 40€ macht 390€. Ein 6700 non-k kostet 300€, und es GIBT ausreichende Boards für nur um die 70€, aber dann hast du ein etwas schlechteres Board als das verlinkte UND 5% weniger Turbo- bzw. sogar 17% weniger Standardtakt und sparst nur 20-30€...  in Relation zu der Gesamtausgabe (mit RAM) von 420-440€ ist das an sich nix. 

Wenn du wiederum trotz der ganzen Dinge beim 6700 non-k bleiben willst, wäre ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 für Sockel 1150 die bessere Wahl: in der Summe deutlich günstiger und nur ein ganz kleines bisschen langsamer.


Und zum Tower: wenn da alles reinpasst und die Kühlung passt, braucht man kein neues Gehäuse. Ob es was besseres gibt für "relativ" wenig Geld? Ist die Frage, was du unter "relativ" verstehst. Manche geben maximal 50€ für ein Gehäuse aus, andere nicht unter 100€...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juli 2016)

Wäre heute nicht das gute Wetter, ich wäre wohl mit dem Einrichten des neuen PCs viel weiter gekommen. Wenigstens ist soweit alles verkabelt und bis aufs optische Laufwerk und die GTX 1070 alles drin. Noch kurz am Fernseher angeschlossen, probeweise gestartet, und - läuft. [emoji6] 
Was mich gar sprachlos macht: Ich höre keinerlei Betriebgeräusche, sowohl der Noctua-Kühler als auch die Gehäuse-Lüfter sind leiser als ein Flüstern. Stark. [emoji54] [emoji4] 

Morgen heisst es dann Win7 installieren, Treiber druff, jede Periohrie abchecken, und wenn alles erkannt wird und so funzt wie es soll wird der interne Kabelsalat anschließend sauber verschnürt. Danach kommt Win10 dran, das Brenner-Laufwerk und die Graka, wenn sie denn in der kommenden Woche wie geplant kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre heute nicht das gute Wetter, ich wäre wohl mit dem Einrichten des neuen PCs viel weiter gekommen. Wenigstens ist soweit alles verkabelt und bis aufs optische Laufwerk und die GTX 1070 alles drin. Noch kurz am Fernseher angeschlossen, probeweise gestartet, und - läuft. [emoji6]
> Was mich gar sprachlos macht: Ich höre keinerlei Betriebgeräusche, sowohl der Noctua-Kühler als auch die Gehäuse-Lüfter sind leiser als ein Flüstern. Stark. [emoji54] [emoji4]


 auch ein moderner 30€-Kühler wäre ohne Last heutzutage flüsterleise   aber der Noctua ist halt auch bei Last und OC nochmal leiser, wobei man sich natürlich auch nen 30-40€-Kühler holen und bei Bedarf einen leisen 10€-Lüfter draufmachen kann, wenn der mitgelieferte zu laut sein sollte. 

Und bei den aktuellen Sharkoon-Gehäusen (hast du doch, oder? ) sind für den Preis auch meist erstaunlich leise Lüfter dabei.



> Morgen heisst es dann Win7 installieren, Treiber druff, jede Periohrie abchecken, und wenn alles erkannt wird und so funzt wie es soll wird der interne Kabelsalat anschließend sauber verschnürt. Danach kommt Win10 dran, das Brenner-Laufwerk und die Graka, wenn sie denn in der kommenden Woche wie geplant kommt.


Willst du nicht lieber gleich win10 installieren? Win7 zu installieren dauert viel länger, vor allem die ersten Updatedownloads dauern gern mal etliche Stunden, in denen sich SCHEINBAR nix tut....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> auch ein moderner 30€-Kühler wäre ohne Last heutzutage flüsterleise   aber der Noctua ist halt auch bei Last und OC nochmal leiser, wobei man sich natürlich auch nen 30-40€-Kühler holen und bei Bedarf einen leisen 10€-Lüfter draufmachen kann, wenn der mitgelieferte zu laut sein sollte.
> 
> Und bei den aktuellen Sharkoon-Gehäusen (hast du doch, oder? ) sind für den Preis auch meist erstaunlich leise Lüfter dabei.


Ist es. Das W-1000, wie doch mein Pic verrät. Und das war nur 34 Euronen teuer.  [emoji6] 


> Willst du nicht lieber gleich win10 installieren? Win7 zu installieren dauert viel länger, vor allem die ersten Updatedownloads dauern gern mal etliche Stunden, in denen sich SCHEINBAR nix tut....


Da muss ich erstmal mit der Vorbereitung befassen, falls es es keine reine Install-Iso gibt, und wie man Win10 direkt mit nem Win7-Key füttert. Und sooo ange dauert die Win7-Installation NN auch wieder nicht.

Gesendet von meinem ME371MG mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da muss ich erstmal mit der Vorbereitung befassen, falls es es keine reine Install-Iso gibt, und wie man Win10 direkt mit nem Win7-Key füttert. Und sooo ange dauert die Win7-Installation NN auch wieder nicht.



Ab Build 10565 ist das problemlos möglich, habe ich selbst so gemacht. 

https://www.deskmodder.de/blog/2015...oder-windows-8-1-key-schluessel-installieren/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ab Build 10565 ist das problemlos möglich, habe ich selbst so gemacht.
> 
> https://www.deskmodder.de/blog/2015...oder-windows-8-1-key-schluessel-installieren/


Oh, danke für den Tipp. 

Gesendet von meinem ME371MG mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2016)

Ja, du kannst mit dem "Micosoft media creation tool" Dir auch einfach einen USB-Stick nehmen und den automatisch so formatieren und mit Win 10 bespielen lassen, so dass du vom Stick aus Win 10 installieren und als Key direkt einen Win7-Key eingeben kannst. Ist total easy. hier https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/software-download/windows10  auf "Tool herunterladen", das dann starten/installieren, im Menü "für einen anderen PC..." wählen. Download beginnt, wird dann auf den Stick installiert. Da sollten natürlich keine wichtigen Daten drauf sein, und ich glaub 4GB reichen.

Du kannst mit dem gleichen Tool auch ne DVD brennen lassen, das wählst du am Anfang


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist aktuell fast schon unsinnig, denn du bekommst auf viele Mainboards aktuell Cashback von 30-60€, aber NUR wenn du ein entsprechendes Board inkl. 6700k nimmst. Dadurch ist der Aufpreis des 6700k wieder eingeholt oder sogar überholt. Es kann zwar am Ende dann etwas teurer sein, als ein 6700 + günstiges Board, weil in der Aktion nicht die Boards sind, die auch ohne Cashback nur 80€ kosten, aber da der 6700k ja auch eh schon auch so spürbar mehr Takt hat, würde ich trotzdem eher den 6700k nehmen, auch wenn es am Ende vlt doch 20€ mehr sind.
> 
> zB dieses Board Gigabyte GA-H170-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  100€ + 6700k 330€ sind 430€, Cashback 40€ macht 390€. Ein 6700 non-k kostet 300€, und es GIBT ausreichende Boards für nur um die 70€, aber dann hast du ein etwas schlechteres Board als das verlinkte UND 5% weniger Turbo- bzw. sogar 17% weniger Standardtakt und sparst nur 20-30€...  in Relation zu der Gesamtausgabe (mit RAM) von 420-440€ ist das an sich nix.
> 
> ...



Thx. An Cashback hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Klingt extrem gut.  Auch daß ich bei der Rechnerei incl. Ram unter 500 bleibe.  Dann macht bei der Konstellation später auch eine Nvidia OC  Sinn..


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2016)

Gnaaahhh! Windows7-Installation scheitert gerade am Datenträger bzw. am externen DVD-Laufwerk, und da ich gerade keine Böcke hab das Brennerlaufwerk am Noch-PC extra auszubauen muss ich mir wohl die Win7 auf inoffiziellem Wege runterladen und auf USB packen. Inoffiziell deswegen, weil Microsoft den Iso-Download nicht über OEM-Keys freigibt (und den alten Link zum freien Download aller erdenklichen Win7-Iso hab ich leider nicht mehr in meinen Lesezeichen). 
Ich hasse solche kleinen, aber störrischen Hürden und damit verbundene Wartezeiten.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gnaaahhh! Windows7-Installation scheitert gerade am Datenträger [...]



Warum installierst Du jetzt doch erst Win7? Windows 10 reicht doch - und dann bei der Abfrage einfach den Win7 Key eingeben, fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Warum installierst Du jetzt doch erst Win7? Windows 10 reicht doch - und dann bei der Abfrage einfach den Win7 Key eingeben, fertig ist die Laube.


Mutter, Pozellankiste... Du weisst schon. Ich will mich nicht blind darauf verlassen dass auf Win10 alles so einwandfrei läuft wie auf Win7. Die Erfahrung mit dem Wechsel von OS zu OS macht einen bewusst skeptisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2016)

Das Media Creator Tool ist irgendwie... Doof. Da habe ich bereits die Win10-Iso auf der Platte, und doch will es diese nochmals runterziehen... Und dann beim Übertragen auf dem Stick faselt es was von unzureichendem Speicherplatz. Auf dem 16GB-Stick? Kann nicht sein. Oder meint es die System-Partition? Da waren nur 5 GB frei, jetzt hab ich da aufgeräumt so dass nun knapp 10 bereitstehen.

Jetzt erneuter Download... Das Tool raubt einem Nerven... [emoji57] 

Gesendet von meinem ME371MG mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2016)

Also, bei mir und zig anderen Leuten hat das Tool einfach die Daten runtergeladen und direkt auf den Stick "installiert" ^^   wird wohl eher an deinem extrem eng bemessenen Restplatz auf C: gelegen haben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, bei mir und zig anderen Leuten hat das Tool einfach die Daten runtergeladen und direkt auf den Stick "installiert" ^^   wird wohl eher an deinem extrem eng bemessenen Restplatz auf C: gelegen haben


Jetzt hats endlich geklappt. Wäre aber schon nett wenn man darauf hingewiesen werden würde dass Laufwerk C mindestens X GB frei haben soll, denn das Tool selbst spricht nur von 3GB freiem Speicher für das externe Medium.
Egal, Win10 ist nun drauf, und der 5 Euro-Win7-Key wurde akzeptiert.

Läuft. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt hats endlich geklappt. Wäre aber schon nett wenn man darauf hingewiesen werden würde dass Laufwerk C mindestens X GB frei haben soll, denn das Tool selbst spricht nur von 3GB freiem Speicher für das externe Medium.


 also, grad mal 5GB frei auf C:, das ist echt extrem ungewöhnlich ^^  aber das hätte MS in der Tat noch dazuschreiben können.


Hauptsache es hat am Ende geklappt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, grad mal 5GB frei auf C:, das ist echt extrem ungewöhnlich ^^


Wieso? Ich lagere das Meiste auf andere Partitionen, C ist nur für Win und Programme/Tools reserviert. Und die 5 GB hab ich da seit Jahren frei (weil nix mehr dazu gekommen ist).


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich lagere das Meiste auf andere Partitionen, C ist nur für Win und Programme/Tools reserviert. Und die 5 GB hab ich da seit Jahren frei (weil nix mehr dazu gekommen ist).


 ist aber trotzdem ungewöhnlich. Hast du nur eine 60GB-SSD?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ist aber trotzdem ungewöhnlich. Hast du nur eine 60GB-SSD?


Öhhm... Nein. Die 80GB für Windows ist Teil einer 240 GB-SSD.

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2016)

Post-Fehler. Sorry.

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juli 2016)

Kann man diese nervige und strunzdumme Signatur von Tapatalk nicht einfach rauslöschen?
Oder ist slb79 wieder ein Sparfuchs, der die Gratisversion nimmt und damit auch diese nervige Signatur? 

Davon ab, mich würde mal interessieren wie gut sich die neuen Intel CPUs übertakten lassen, wie z.B. der i7 6700K. Mein 2600K geht ohne Probleme und im Dauereinsatz von 3,4 GHz auf 4,3 GHz auf allen Kernen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kann man diese nervige und strunzdumme Signatur von Tapatalk nicht einfach rauslöschen?
> Oder ist slb79 wieder ein Sparfuchs, der die Gratisversion nimmt und damit auch diese nervige Signatur?


Natürlich könnte ich das. Aber dann hätte ich ja nix um dich zu ärgern.  


> Davon ab, mich würde mal interessieren wie gut sich die neuen Intel CPUs übertakten lassen, wie z.B. der i7 6700K. Mein 2600K geht ohne Probleme und im Dauereinsatz von 3,4 GHz auf 4,3 GHz auf allen Kernen.


Muss ich die Tage austesten, ist sowieso Neuland für mich. Im Normal-Status ist die CPU momentan bei 29°C. Bin selbst gespannt was damit noch so geht. ^^


Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2016)

Versand-Bestätigung eben eingeflattert. Die Super Jetstream kommt.

Läuft. [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juli 2016)

Editier deine Signatur bei Tapatalk ( = LÖSCH SIE! ) oder es gibt eine 50 Tage Gedenkpause!!11


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

ROFL.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2016)

Ich liebe es wenn sich unser kleiner Rabauke schnell aufregt. [emoji1] 

* Nicht gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2016)

Gestern abend DVD-Brenner eingebaut und die Unmengen an Kabeln so ordentlich wie möglich zusammen geschnürt. Letzteres ist jedes Mal eine Herausforderung für sich. ^^

So... Jetzt fehlt noch die Palit, dann wäre der Hardware-Part - der GSync-TFT nicht dazugezählt - erledigt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2016)

Bezüglich Cashback:
Wann wird eigentlich das entsprechende Formular verfügbar sein? Wenn der Aktionszeitraum endet?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Cashback:
> Wann wird eigentlich das entsprechende Formular verfügbar sein? Wenn der Aktionszeitraum endet?


 ganz unten "jetzt Cashback beantragen" INTEL - GIGABYTE CASHBACK müsste an sich sofort gehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2016)

Klinge ich zu sehr nach Jesus wenn ich sage "Es ist vollbracht"? [emoji1] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die endgültige Kabelzurr-Aktion war allerdings sowas wie eine kleine Doktor-Arbeit als die Palit rein sollte. *Oh! My! God!* Das Ding ist ein richtig fetter Riegel. Aber wirklich fett! Der Kühler ist so mächtig, damit kann jemandems Schädel locker zweiteilen. 

Und als die erstmal drin war, musste der Längsrahmen für die vertikale Festplatten-Montage entfernt werden, sonst hätte die GTX keine Stromzufuhr bekommen können, denn diese Graka ist nicht nur fett, sondern auch sehr hoch. Zum Glück ist auch ein alternativer SSD-Einbau unterhalb des Brennerlaufwerks möglich. Sharkoon hat dieses Gehäuse echt clever durchdacht. [emoji106] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und netter Lichteffekt bei der Karte. [emoji4] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So... Am Wochenende wird die Karte anständig getestet. Und morgen der GSync-TFT bestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2016)

Cool - aber ist das echt nötig, dass du da noch Kabel zwischen die Netzteilstecker und Grafikkarte machst? ^^  Kann man die nicht weglassen? Oder sind die etwa fest an der Karte dran?  

Zudem: kannst du die Stromkabel nicht nach unten oder seitlich entlang Grafikkarte verlegen und dann hinter Mainboardtray und Gehäuseseite verschwinden lassen, anstatt dass die quer durch Gehäuse gehen? Könnte für den Luftstrom besser sein. Grad da du nur einen Top-Blow-CPU-Kühler hast


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Cool - aber ist das echt nötig, dass du da noch Kabel zwischen die Netzteilstecker und Grafikkarte machst? ^^  Kann man die nicht weglassen? Oder sind die etwa fest an der Karte dran?
> 
> Zudem: kannst du die Stromkabel nicht nach unten oder seitlich entlang Grafikkarte verlegen und dann hinter Mainboardtray und Gehäuseseite verschwinden lassen, anstatt dass die quer durch Gehäuse gehen? Könnte für den Luftstrom besser sein. Grad da du nur einen Top-Blow-CPU-Kühler hast


Eine andere Methode geht nicht, das Gehäuse ist nur 185mm breit, und ich habe schon die bestmögliche Stelle für das dicke Knäuel ausgesucht.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2016)

GZ zu deinem neuem Gameminator .


PS: Der CPU Lüfter/Kühler sieht Sch**ße aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> PS: Der CPU Lüfter/Kühler sieht Sch**ße aus.


Der soll nicht chic aussehen sondern kühlen. Und das macht der bestens. Und lautlos.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2016)

Ja ok, Lan Partys gibt es ja nicht mehr, also musst du dich damit auch nicht blicken lassen.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2016)

GZ zum neuen System.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2016)

Am Wochenende möchte ich erste Übertaktungsversuche wagen. Hab mich via Google umgesehen. Für einfachstes (?) Vorgehen und ohne im BIOS rumzuschalten bin ich auf eine Anleitung von PC Welt gestoßen wo das Intel Extreme Tuning Utility empfohlen wird. Für Stabilitätstests sollte CPU-Z und Speedfan genutzt werden.

Ist das so okay? Oder wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

Ich weise nochmal darauf hin dass ich mit Overclocking bis dato noch nie was am Hut hatte, wäre also gut es mir so einfach wie möglich zu machen. ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist das so okay? Oder wie würdet ihr vorgehen?



Meine Vorgehensweise:

Gar nicht übertakten. Bringt im Endeffekt wenig, braucht aber mehr Strom UND kann im ungünstigsten Fall die Lebenszeit der Komponenten spürbar verringern.

Dein System ist aktuell mehr als stark genug, um alles derzeit erhältliche in FullHD/ Ultra Quality bei konstanten 60+ fps zu spielen und bei höheren Auflösungen zumindest sehr spielbare Framerates zu produzieren - warum also überhaupt übertakten?

Nur aus Lust am "Sport"?


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juli 2016)

Der CPU Lüfter dürfte ein Noctua sein ... sehr gute Wahl! Endlich hat unser sauboy mal was richtig gemacht!  

Ich hab übrigens den hier: Noctua NH-D14 

Ich betreibe meinen i7 2600K seit Kauf mit 900 MHz mehr auf *allen* vier Kernen unter Last, das Ding rennt immer noch so wie am ersten Tag. Mit guter Kühlung, d.h. einem guten Lüfter, dürfte da mal überhaupt nichts passieren ... wenn doch, gut, egal.  

Ansonsten bin ich etwas enttäuscht, dass sich die neuen Intel CPUs eben nicht mehr so gut übertakten lassen. Theoretisch dürfte mein i7 mit dem Takt schneller sein als ein i7 6700(k) nicht übertaktet, jedenfalls im Gamingbereich, wo eh nur max. vier Kerne richtig genutzt werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Meine Vorgehensweise:
> 
> Gar nicht übertakten. Bringt im Endeffekt wenig, braucht aber mehr Strom UND kann im ungünstigsten Fall die Lebenszeit der Komponenten spürbar verringern.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich den 6700k schon hab dann möchte ich auch noch etwas an Leistung herauskitzeln. Sonst hätte ich genauso gut 100 Euro sparen und einen kleineren Skylake holen können.

Vor allem hätte es dann gerade des Kühlers wegen dann doch gar kein Noctua sein müssen. Dann hätte es ein 0815-Ding auch getan.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den 6700k schon hab dann möchte ich auch noch etwas an Leistung herauskitzeln. Sonst hätte ich genauso gut 100 Euro sparen und einen kleineren Skylake holen können.



Ja, hättest Du. 



> Vor allem hätte es dann gerade des Kühlers wegen dann doch gar kein Noctua sein müssen. Dann hätte es ein 0815-Ding auch getan.



Guter Kühler = niedrigere Lautstärke, weil die Lüfter langsamer drehen können. Bei mir laufen sämtliche Lüfter zumindest im Idle auf ~400rpm bzw. stehen komplett still. 

Und selbst unter Vollast hört man nur ein schwaches Rauschen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Guter Kühler = niedrigere Lautstärke, weil die Lüfter langsamer drehen können. Bei mir laufen sämtliche Lüfter zumindest im Idle auf ~400rpm bzw. stehen komplett still.
> 
> Und selbst unter Vollast hört man nur ein schwaches Rauschen.


Was ich auch gut finde. Aber das vorhandene Potential eines 6700k einfach so brach liegen lassen, das ist doch wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen.


Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juli 2016)

Ich würde erst übertakten wenn es notwendig ist bzw. das System eine Weile gelaufen ist und man merkt ob und wo man hier und da noch etwas mehr Leistung bräuchte. Nicht schon zum Start. Außerdem würde ich erst einmal längerfristig bei Standardeinstellungen die Temperaturentwicklung unter Last beobachten. Gebranntes Kind und so.

Hab mein neues System auch auf OC ausgelegt (heute müßten eigentlich die Teile bis auf die Grafikkarte die ich erst später hole dazu eintrudeln). Aber ich werde erst einmal sehen wie sich das System so "Vanilla" anläßt. Wenn ich dann mal auf OC gehe, würde ich wahrscheinlich in gleichem Atemzug auf Wasserkühlung umbauen.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juli 2016)

Ja wie nicht schon zum Start?

Was meinste was ich noch in der Abholhalle in WOB gemacht hab? Erstmal direkt Launch-Control und ab ging der Rabowke. 



Ich hab meine CPU auch erst nach einem halben Jahr übertaktet, einfach weil ich wissen wollten, was geht und was nicht. Es lief alles super stabil und erfreulich, seitdem hab ich die Einstellungen nicht zurück genommen. Wenn dann endlich mal meine GTX 1080 geliefert wird, werde ich ein paar Benchmarks starten und schauen, in wieweit das gesamte System beim Spielen davon profitiert, ob ich die CPU noch etwas übertaktet bekomme. Ich mein, wenn vom Start weg 900 MHz drin waren, geht bestimmt noch ein wenig mehr. 

Allerdings, und da muss ich fair bleiben: Grafikkarten übertakte ich nicht gerne. Mir sind bereits zwei Grafikkarten kaputt gegangen *ohne* das diese übertaktet wurden.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juli 2016)

Naja ich bin momentan noch etwas hellhörig wegen meiner aktuellen Temperaturen. Mal sehen wie sich die Temperaturen im Normalzustand ohne OC nach der Umrüstung anlassen. Bin da eben noch etwas skeptisch bzw. vorbelastet.

Und in der Abholhalle schon loslegen ? Noch nichts von Einfahren eines neuen Autos gehört ?


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ich auch gut finde. Aber das vorhandene Potential eines 6700k einfach so brach liegen lassen, das ist doch wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk



Wie gesagt, meiner Erfahrung nach lohnt sich Übertakten nur, wenn man bereits am Limit ist UND bis zum Neukauf die Leistung noch ein wenig strecken möchte - aber selbst dann merkt man performancetechnisch keine großen Unterschiede.

Wenn Du nicht gerade Video-Encoding, o. ä. prozessor-intensive Anwendungen betreibst, wirst Du faktisch nix im Betrieb merken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2016)

Naaaaa gut... Aber irgendwann komme ich aus Thema zurück. Garantiert.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naaaaa gut... Aber irgendwann komme ich aus Thema zurück. Garantiert.



Hey, ich will's Dir gar nicht ausreden. 
Du bist ja anscheinend neugierig, was Übertakten bringt, daher empfehle ich Dir, probiere es ruhig aus - aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Du kaum einen spürbaren Effekt feststellen wirst. 

"Früher" (tm) war OC vlt. noch sinnvoll, da die Chips tatsächlich noch weit stärker ausgelastet werden konnten, als das bei den hochoptimierten Modellen heute der Fall ist. Daher ist "OCen" in meinen Augen heutzutage nur noch eine Art sportlicher Wettbewerb, um neue Rekorde aufzustellen (unter Zuhilfenahme von Flüssigstickstoff), aber eben nicht für den alltäglichen Gebrauch.

Ich unterstelle Intel, dass sie mit den "K"-Modellen in erster Linie nur eine gewiefte Marketingstrategie verfolgen, ähnlich wie die ganze (überteuerte) "Special Gaming Hardware" anderer Hersteller.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juli 2016)

Lass dir von Bremse der alten Spassbremse nichts erzählen ... 

Mich interessiert halt, was der i7 6700K so kann, also los! Teste! Mach die CPU fertig! Besorg es ihr! *hust*

*räusper*


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]Ich unterstelle Intel, dass sie mit den "K"-Modellen in erster Linie nur eine gewiefte Marketingstrategie verfolgen, ähnlich wie die ganze (überteuerte) "Special Gaming Hardware" anderer Hersteller.


Das sind die gleichen CPUs bzw. die gleichen DIEs. 

Die "Nicht-K-Modelle" sind einfach künstlich beschnitten, d.h. der Multiplikator lässt sich hier nicht einstellen. Eine besondere Auslese erfolgt nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mich interessiert halt, was der i7 6700K so kann, also los! Teste! Mach die CPU fertig! Besorg es ihr! *hust*





			
				ich selbst schrieb:
			
		

> [...]sportlicher Wettbewerb



Q.E.D. 

EDIT:  @Rabowke: Ja, sag ich doch! Eben nur Marketing. Ich gebe dem gleichen Teil einen leicht veränderten Namen, pappe evtl. noch eine bunte LED drauf und verlange mal so locker flockig 30% Aufpreis.

Funktioniert gemeinhin wunderbar.


----------

